# Superlaser wie in Starwars möglich?



## axel25 (21. März 2009)

*Superlaser wie in Starwars möglich?*

Ich möchte wissen, ob es möglich ist, eine Laserkanone zu bauen, die wie der Todesstern Planeten knacken kann.

Kann man Laserstrahlen überhaupt mit Magneten bündeln?

Wenn nein, gibt es Linsen, die Strahlen aus verschiedenen Richtungen bündeln kann?

Danke im vorraus!

Axel


----------



## FrEaKoUt911 (21. März 2009)

*AW: Superlaser wie in Starwars möglich?*

... du hast doch bestimmt schonmal ein stück papier verbrannt indem du mit einer lupe sonnenstrahlen gebündelt hast oder??? ich denke so ähnlich würde (wenn es jehmals erfunden werden sollte) das auch gehen...


----------



## Pokerclock (21. März 2009)

*AW: Superlaser wie in Starwars möglich?*

Also bis du mir sagen kannst, was das Thema mit Politik zu tun hat, verbleibt der Thread jetzt erstmal in der Rumpelkammer.


----------



## Mojo (21. März 2009)

*AW: Superlaser wie in Starwars möglich?*

Es hat etwas mit Wissenschaft zu tun. Der Bereich ist nicht nur für Politik und Wirtschaft. Deswegen bin ich für die Zurückverschiebung!


----------



## DON (21. März 2009)

*AW: Superlaser wie in Starwars möglich?*



axel25 schrieb:


> Ich möchte wissen, ob es möglich ist, eine Laserkanone zu bauen, die wie der Todesstern Planeten knacken kann.
> 
> Kann man Laserstrahlen überhaupt mit Magneten bündeln?
> 
> ...


Theoretisch wärs möglich, nur wo soll man die ganze energie hernehmen. Hab auch schonmal im fernsehen gesehen das es auch schon möglich wäre ein Laserschwert zu bauen, es gibt aber noch keine Energiequelle die klein und stark genug wäre um sie in einen Schwertgriff zu quetschen. Um das Schwert zu betreiben bräuchte man ein ganzes Kraftwerk. 
Wofür willste das denn überhaupt wissen, etwa für deine bösen Weltherrschaftspläne.


----------



## axel25 (21. März 2009)

*AW: Superlaser wie in Starwars möglich?*



Pokerclock schrieb:


> Also bis du mir sagen kannst, was das Thema mit Politik zu tun hat, verbleibt der Thread jetzt erstmal in der Rumpelkammer.



Die Rubrik heißt Politik/Wirtschaft und Wissenschaft!



> Theoretisch wärs möglich, nur wo soll man die ganze energie hernehmen. Hab auch schonmal im fernsehen gesehen das es auch schon möglich wäre ein Laserschwert zu bauen, es gibt aber noch keine Energiequelle die klein und stark genug wäre um sie in einen Schwertgriff zu quetschen. Um das Schwert zu betreiben bräuchte man ein ganzes Kraftwerk.
> Wofür willste das denn überhaupt wissen, etwa für deine bösen Weltherrschaftspläne.




Warum nicht?

Würde mich ja nur schlappe 9 Billiarden Euro kosten! 
Und mach dir wegen der Energie keine sorgen!
50 Fusionskraftwerke sollten genügen (Batterien nicht eingerechnet!)! 

Geht es jetzt oder nicht?


----------



## SpaM_BoT (21. März 2009)

*AW: Superlaser wie in Starwars möglich?*

So ganz abwägig ist der Einsatz von Laserwaffen gar nicht:
Waffentechnik: Laser-Jeep holt Drohnen vom Himmel - SPIEGEL ONLINE - Nachrichten - Wissenschaft
Strahlenkanone: US-Armee erwägt Einsatz von Laserwaffe im Irak - SPIEGEL ONLINE - Nachrichten - Wissenschaft


----------



## quantenslipstream (21. März 2009)

*AW: Superlaser wie in Starwars möglich?*

Erst mal muss man wissen, was ein Laser überhaupt ist, bevor man Vermutungen anstellen kann.
Um die Gravitationskraft eines Planeten zu erreichen, ist entsprechende Energie nötig.
Theoretisch könnte man das Berechnen, welche Energiemenge nötig ist, um einen Planeten zur Explosion zu bringen.
Ich bezweifel aber mal sehr stark, dass die Menscheit eine derartig hohe Energiemenge aufbringen kann.

Ich werfe da mal eine Zahl in den Raum.
Um das gesamte Wasser, das es auf der Erde gibt, nur um einen Grad zu erwärmen, braucht man ungefähr 5,8x10 hoch 24 Joule.
Man müsste aber natürlich die gesamte Erde so weit erhitzen, dass der Druck im Inneren größer ist als die Gravitationskraft.
Erst dann würde sie außeinanderplatzen.
Hmm, wieviel Energie dafür wohl nötig ist....? 
Nur mal zum Vergleich, die gesamte Energie, die von der Sonne innerhalb eines Tages auf die Erde trifft, beträgt 2,1x10 hoch 21 Joule.

Ein Liter Öl bringt eine Energiemenge von rund 42 Megajoule mit sich.

Man müsste also die gesamte Abstrahlungsenergie der Sonne bündeln und sie auf die Erde richten, doch auch dann wird es wohl nicht reichen, um den Druck im Inneren so zu steigern, dass die Graviation überwunden werden kann.
Denn Energie ist ja auch Masse, das heißt, die Masse der Erde würde zunehmen, wenn man sie mit Energie bestrahlt.


----------



## FrEaKoUt911 (21. März 2009)

*AW: Superlaser wie in Starwars möglich?*

... da muss ich quantenslipstream zustimmen, denn im kleinen rahmen wie bei der army ist es ja möglich, aber das braucht ja auch schon unmengen an energie und is nich grade klein (jumbojet wers gelesen hat) von daher enk ich wird es nahezu keine kraft geben die soetwas fertigbringen kann... man kann den planeten zwar nicht in seine einzelteile zerlegen, aber man kann ihn auf ewig unbewohnbar machen und dazu brauch ich nichma nen laser  dafür reich ich allein auch schon aus..


----------



## klefreak (21. März 2009)

*AW: Superlaser wie in Starwars möglich?*

anstelle des Sprengens musste man eigentlich nur in planetennähe oder sogar irgendwo im planeten durch eine laser durch fokusierung eine kernfusion oder vergleichbares starten und diese dann möglichst am Leben erhalten, so würde sich der planet selbst vernichten 

mfg KLemens


----------



## Sash (21. März 2009)

*AW: Superlaser wie in Starwars möglich?*

klar kann man mit lasern so ziemlich alles schmelzen/ in die luft jagen. aber wie quanten es schon beschrieb, fehlt einen die energie. und wenn du diese energie hast, mußt du sie umsetzen können. aber ganz so wie in star wars geht das wohl nicht. zb die chemischen laser der army, die raketen abfangen können erhitzen per laser strahl den körper, dieser erhitzt sich und erst nach ein paar sekunden machts buuumm. nicht wie in sw, ein kleiner strahl und sofort bumm.. es braucht seine zeit bis sich das ziel erhitzt hat.


----------



## Shibi (21. März 2009)

*AW: Superlaser wie in Starwars möglich?*

Einen Planeten zum Platzen zu bringen dürfte in der Praxis unmöglich sein und selbst in der Theorie ist es nur schwer zu realisieren.

Einen Laserstrahl wie in Starwars zu "schießen" dürfte auch nicht möglich sein, da der Strahl sich lichtschnell bewegt, da wird man keine Zeit mehr haben ihn mit einem Laserschwert abzuwehren.

Allerdings ist es durchaus möglich jemanden mit einem Laser zu verletzen. In kleineren dimensionen ist es ja schon mit einem Laserpointer möglich, der die Augen schädigen kann. Und diese sind meines Wissens ja nur bis 500mw in Deutshcland zugelassen. Würde man einen deutlich stärkeren Laser bauen wäre es möglich Verbrennungen an der Haut zu verursachen und sogar einen Menschen zu töten. Allerdings ist die Technik noch lange nicht so weit, dass du Angst haben musst, dass gleich einer mit einem tragbaren Laser um die Ecke springt um dich töten. 



> Also bis du mir sagen kannst, was das Thema mit Politik zu tun hat, verbleibt der Thread jetzt erstmal in der Rumpelkammer.


Bestimmt hat es was mit den Ammis zu tun. 

mfg, Shibi


----------



## axel25 (21. März 2009)

*AW: Superlaser wie in Starwars möglich?*



Sash schrieb:


> klar kann man mit lasern so ziemlich alles schmelzen/ in die luft jagen. aber wie quanten es schon beschrieb, fehlt einen die energie. und wenn du diese energie hast, mußt du sie umsetzen können. aber ganz so wie in star wars geht das wohl nicht. zb die chemischen laser der army, die raketen abfangen können erhitzen per laser strahl den körper, dieser erhitzt sich und erst nach ein paar sekunden machts buuumm. nicht wie in sw, ein kleiner strahl und sofort bumm.. es braucht seine zeit bis sich das ziel erhitzt hat.




Im Spiel SW-EAW wird das so umgesetzt, das der TS feuert, der Planet aber erst nach ein paar Sek. in die Luft geht.

Und ich denke eine Kugel von 120-980km dürfte genug Fusionsreaktoren beherbergen können, um einen solchen Laser zu betreiben. Noch dazu wenn der Strahl nochmal gebündelt wird.

Bitte haltet jetzt mich für größenwahnsinnig, aber ich möchte es halt wissen.


----------



## quantenslipstream (21. März 2009)

*AW: Superlaser wie in Starwars möglich?*



axel25 schrieb:


> Und ich denke eine Kugel von 120-980km dürfte genug Fusionsreaktoren beherbergen können, um einen solchen Laser zu betreiben. Noch dazu wenn der Strahl nochmal gebündelt wird.


 
Die Größe der Raumstation hat doch nichts mit der Menge an Energie zu tun, die sie produzieren kann.
Ich denke eher, dass dazu auch ein paar Fusionsreaktoren nicht reichen werden.
Da braucht es schon etwas besseres.
Es reicht ja auch nicht, die Energie zu erzeugen, sie muss auch gespeichert werden, damit sie möglichst in kurzer Zeit schockartig abgegeben werden kann.
Wie groß müssen dann die Kondensatoren sein, damit das klappt?



axel25 schrieb:


> Bitte haltet jetzt mich für größenwahnsinnig, aber ich möchte es halt wissen.


 
Nö. du bist doch nicht größenwahnsinnig.


----------



## axel25 (21. März 2009)

*AW: Superlaser wie in Starwars möglich?*



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Die Größe der Raumstation hat doch nichts mit der Menge an Energie zu tun, die sie produzieren kann.
> Ich denke eher, dass dazu auch ein paar Fusionsreaktoren nicht reichen werden.
> Da braucht es schon etwas besseres.
> Es reicht ja auch nicht, die Energie zu erzeugen, sie muss auch gespeichert werden, damit sie möglichst in kurzer Zeit schockartig abgegeben werden kann.
> ...




Denkst du 180.000 Kondensatoren und 100 Fusionsreaktoen reichen?

Ansosnten spar ich mal ein bischen Geld


----------



## FrEaKoUt911 (21. März 2009)

*AW: Superlaser wie in Starwars möglich?*



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Nö. du bist doch nicht größenwahnsinnig.


 

da hat er recht, aber bei ihm würd ich da vorsichtiger sein... wer kristalinenen stickstoff schluckt um high zu sein... also ich hab so meine zweifel an seinem geisteszustand


----------



## axel25 (21. März 2009)

*AW: Superlaser wie in Starwars möglich?*



FrEaKoUt911 schrieb:


> da hat er recht, aber bei ihm würd ich da vorsichtiger sein... wer kristalinenen stickstoff schluckt um high zu sein... also ich hab so meine zweifel an seinem geisteszustand



Wer? Ich? Geisteskrank?


----------



## FrEaKoUt911 (21. März 2009)

*AW: Superlaser wie in Starwars möglich?*



axel25 schrieb:


> Wer? Ich? Geisteskrank?


 


ne nich du, quantenslipstream... oder nimmst du auch kristalinenen stickstoff zu dir??


----------



## quantenslipstream (21. März 2009)

*AW: Superlaser wie in Starwars möglich?*



FrEaKoUt911 schrieb:


> ne nich du, quantenslipstream... oder nimmst du auch kristalinenen stickstoff zu dir??


 
Ich futtere doch keinen kristallienen Stickstoff, mit dem Zeugs sprenge ich alles weg, was mir im Weg ist.


----------



## FrEaKoUt911 (21. März 2009)

*AW: Superlaser wie in Starwars möglich?*



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Ich futtere doch keinen kristallienen Stickstoff, mit dem Zeugs sprenge ich alles weg, was mir im Weg ist.


 


was hab ich gesagt?? ich dagegen bin gaaaanz normal....




EPINEPHRIN...GIB MIR EPINEPHRIN


----------



## quantenslipstream (21. März 2009)

*AW: Superlaser wie in Starwars möglich?*



FrEaKoUt911 schrieb:


> EPINEPHRIN...GIB MIR EPINEPHRIN


 
Koks ist besser, zieht schneller rein und macht richtig High.


----------



## Sash (22. März 2009)

*AW: Superlaser wie in Starwars möglich?*



axel25 schrieb:


> Im Spiel SW-EAW wird das so umgesetzt, das der TS feuert, der Planet aber erst nach ein paar Sek. in die Luft geht.
> 
> Und ich denke eine Kugel von 120-980km dürfte genug Fusionsreaktoren beherbergen können, um einen solchen Laser zu betreiben. Noch dazu wenn der Strahl nochmal gebündelt wird.
> 
> Bitte haltet jetzt mich für größenwahnsinnig, aber ich möchte es halt wissen.


 120 bis 980km? wo hast du denn das her? 
aber mal zum vergleich, ein isd klasse 2 ist 1,6km groß. ein supersternenzerstörer hat eine geschätzte länge von ca 30km, und ich vermute mal der todesstern aus dem 1. teil hat locker 1000km. alleine was das an resourcen verbraucht.. wieviel man(n) da nötig sind. alleine für den antrieb bräuchte man die energie einer sonne um ihn von a nach b zu bringen. aber mal was anderes, auf welcher entfernung soll das abknallen eines planeten eigentlich gehen? kann mir vorstellen das bei einer entfernung von unter 500.000km die raumstation mit drauf geht.. oder nicht?


----------



## axel25 (22. März 2009)

*AW: Superlaser wie in Starwars möglich?*



Sash schrieb:


> 120 bis 980km? wo hast du denn das her?
> aber mal zum vergleich, ein isd klasse 2 ist 1,6km groß. ein supersternenzerstörer hat eine geschätzte länge von ca 30km, und ich vermute mal der todesstern aus dem 1. teil hat locker 1000km. alleine was das an resourcen verbraucht.. wieviel man(n) da nötig sind. alleine für den antrieb bräuchte man die energie einer sonne um ihn von a nach b zu bringen. aber mal was anderes, auf welcher entfernung soll das abknallen eines planeten eigentlich gehen? kann mir vorstellen das bei einer entfernung von unter 500.000km die raumstation mit drauf geht.. oder nicht?




1. Im Jargon ist der Todesstern1 160km im Durchmesser. Entsprechend wenig Kondensatoren hat, daher resultiert die niedrige Feuerrate von 1mal am Tag.
Der TS2 hat offiziel 980km Durchmesser und viel mehr Kondensatoren und stärkere Reaktoren. Er kann alle 2min einen Planeten zerstören!

2.Haben die Todessterne Sensoren, die mit den Traktorstrahlen die Trümmer von der Staion fernhalten!

3. Der Superlaser hat wahrscheinliche eine Reichweite, mit der man vom Merkur aus den Pluto verbrennen könnte.


@FrEaKoUt911 und quantenslipstream: Jetzt sind wir schon 3 Wahnsinnige!


----------



## FrEaKoUt911 (22. März 2009)

*AW: Superlaser wie in Starwars möglich?*

JUHU und ein Wahnsinniger hat heute geburtstag


----------



## ruyven_macaran (22. März 2009)

*AW: Superlaser wie in Starwars möglich?*



axel25 schrieb:


> 1. Im Jargon ist der Todesstern1 160km im Durchmesser. Entsprechend wenig Kondensatoren hat, daher resultiert die niedrige Feuerrate von 1mal am Tag.
> Der TS2 hat offiziel 980km Durchmesser und viel mehr Kondensatoren und stärkere Reaktoren. Er kann alle 2min einen Planeten zerstören!



Mehr Reaktoren würden die Nachladezeit verkürzen, mehr Kondensatoren würden nur die Feuerkraft pro Schuss steigern, wenn man das bei gleicher Reaktorleistung nutzt, dauert es aber noch länger.



> 2.Haben die Todessterne Sensoren, die mit den Traktorstrahlen die Trümmer von der Staion fernhalten!



Eine weitere Technik, die man erstmal haben müsste 




axel25 schrieb:


> Ich möchte wissen, ob es möglich ist, eine Laserkanone zu bauen, die wie der Todesstern Planeten knacken kann.



Möglich, sie bauen: Imho nein. Wieso viele Dinge in Star Wars müsste der Todesstern schon unter seiner eigenen Masse zusammenbrechen, von den für den Bau nötigen Ressourcen ganz abgesehen.
Ist es möglich, mit einem ausreichend starken Laserimpuls einen Planeten zum explodieren zu bringen?
Imho wieder nein. Dafür müsste der größte Teil der Energie im Inneren des Planeten wirken. Wenn man aber mal von einem nicht zu großen Unterschied der Energieabsorption in den unterschiedlichen Gesteinsschichten ausgeht, und keine alzu feine Regelung annimmt, dürfte die übertragene Energie mit der Einstrahlzeit korrespondieren - d.h. auf der dem Laser zugewandten Seite entsteht der größte Schaden. Der Planet wird entweder von dieser Seite gespalten, durchbohrt oder durch das herausschleudern von Materie aus dem immer größer werdenden Krater entsteht eine Schubkraft, die den Planeten immer weiter wegbewegt und dabei vermutlich in mehrere Teile zerbrechen lässt. (Die aufgrund der Gravitation aber beieinander bleiben)
Ein Eindringen des Strahls und eine anschließende Übertragung großer Energiemengen in das Planeteninnere dürfte schwer werden.
Ist ein Laser dieser Leistung denkbar?
Eingeschränkt. In jedem Falle wäre er ein Einwegprodukt, da der Strahl so Energiereich ist, dass das an Austrittsöffnung sitzende Glas explosionsartig verdampfen würde. Vermutlich erreicht der Strahl aber schon lange vorher eine Energiekonzentration, bei der er weitere Atome nicht mehr nur zur Ababe eines weiteren Lichtimpulses animiert, sondern schlichtweg in ihre Kernbestandteile zerlegt. Ob der Laserstrahl dabei überhaupt noch an Stärke gewinnen kann, weiß ich gerade nicht - aber auf alle Fälle kommt es im Verlauf hinter ihm zu einer Fusionsprozessen, die die gesamte Anlage wärend des Schusses vernichten würden.



> Kann man Laserstrahlen überhaupt mit Magneten bündeln?



Wüsste nicht wie.
Graviation ist möglich, aber die Star Wars Technologie zu deren Erzeugung ist noch nicht entdeckt.
Wenn man sie hätte wären die benötigten Kräfte für die im Film vorgeführte Bündelung vor dem Todesstern so enorm groß, dass man lieber einen Bruchteil davon direkt auf den Planeten wirken lassen würde.
(wie der Todesstern und seine Besatzung das ganze überleben soll, ist auch hier fraglich.)



> Wenn nein, gibt es Linsen, die Strahlen aus verschiedenen Richtungen bündeln kann?



'türlich, das ist der Sinn von Linsen. Aber es gibt keine Linsen oder Spiegel, die eine derart starke Einstrahlung überleben würden.
Bündelung scheidet deswegen ebenso aus, wie die eines Resonators.
Man braucht einen superstrahlenden Laser, bei der Impuls nach seiner Auslösung nur noch einmal die angeregte Gaswolke passieren muss, bis er dadurch die gewünschte Stärke erreicht. Bei diesem Aufbau beschränken sich die funktionalen Komponenten des Lasers auf den Auslöser und das Gas - alles andere dient nur dem Zusammenhalt. Da somit wärend der Entstehung des Schusses nur Gasmoleküle vom entstehenden Strahl getroffen werden und diese auch nur einmal und der Strahl das schnellste denkbare Objekt ist, kann er kein Bauteil des Lasers zerstören, bevor dieses seine Funktion erfüllt hat.
Stellt sich noch die Frage, wie lang z.B. ein Stickstofflaser sein müsste, um die enorme Energie aufzubauen. (Physiker vor! Ich tippe mal darauf, dass sich eine Feuerrate von 1/d nicht erreichen lässt, weil der Laser schlichtweg über einen Lichttag lang sein muss. Und sich wärend des Schusses halt auflöst  )


----------



## Pokerclock (22. März 2009)

*AW: Superlaser wie in Starwars möglich?*

Da dir Diskussion erfreulich wissenschaftlich verläuft, kommt der Thread wieder ins PoWW-Forum.


----------



## quantenslipstream (22. März 2009)

*AW: Superlaser wie in Starwars möglich?*



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Stellt sich noch die Frage, wie lang z.B. ein Stickstofflaser sein müsste, um die enorme Energie aufzubauen. (Physiker vor! Ich tippe mal darauf, dass sich eine Feuerrate von 1/d nicht erreichen lässt, weil der Laser schlichtweg über einen Lichttag lang sein muss. Und sich wärend des Schusses halt auflöst  )


 
Hmm, einen Laser, der die Länge eines Lichttages hätte. 
Ich bin mir da aber nicht wirklich sicher, ob man überhaupt in der Lage wäre, etwas so langes so exakt gerade bauen zu können.
Wenn man daran denkt, wie krum manche Mainboards sind. 
Dabei darf man auch die Gravitation nicht mehr außen vor lassen, da sich der Laserstrahl entsprechen krümmen würde, sobald man sich einem Planeten näherd, bzw. an einem anderen Planeten vorbei müsste um den anzuvisieren.
Kann man überhaupt mit so etwas langem präzise im Weltraum fliegen und wie sieht es mit dem Bau und der Wartung aus?


----------



## Stefan Payne (22. März 2009)

*AW: Superlaser wie in Starwars möglich?*



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Möglich, sie bauen: Imho nein. Wieso viele Dinge in Star Wars müsste der Todesstern schon unter seiner eigenen Masse zusammenbrechen, von den für den Bau nötigen Ressourcen ganz abgesehen.
> Ist es möglich, mit einem ausreichend starken Laserimpuls einen Planeten zum explodieren zu bringen?
> Imho wieder nein.


Doch, schon, nur haben wir die Technologie dafür momentan nicht.

Unmöglich ists nicht, zumal man ja auch noch andere Strahlenwaffen als Laser konstruieren könnte...


----------



## schrotflinte56 (22. März 2009)

*AW: Superlaser wie in Starwars möglich?*

ich weiss das die amis tests mit stationären lasern gemacht haben und satelliten damit runter holten anfang 2000.
ich finde leider den artikel nicht mehr.
ich weiss noch das dass ding schnell feuern konnte!
laser der megawatt klasse.
"Miracl is said by the military authorities to be slightly more powerful than Alpha, a space laser under development in California that is rated at 2.2 million watts of energy." 

stationärer laser "Miracl"

wiki"Miracl"


mfg


----------



## ruyven_macaran (22. März 2009)

*AW: Superlaser wie in Starwars möglich?*



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Hmm, einen Laser, der die Länge eines Lichttages hätte.



Grob geschätzt 
Aber wenn man bedenkt, wie gering die Leistung von direkt arbeitenden Lasern im allgemeinen ist und dass sie sich ausschließlich durch eine größere Länge steigern lässt, bleibt halt keine andere Möglichkeit um Planeten-vernichtende Energiemengen zu erhalten.



> Ich bin mir da aber nicht wirklich sicher, ob man überhaupt in der Lage wäre, etwas so langes so exakt gerade bauen zu können.
> Wenn man daran denkt, wie krum manche Mainboards sind.
> Dabei darf man auch die Gravitation nicht mehr außen vor lassen, da sich der Laserstrahl entsprechen krümmen würde, sobald man sich einem Planeten näherd, bzw. an einem anderen Planeten vorbei müsste um den anzuvisieren.
> Kann man überhaupt mit so etwas langem präzise im Weltraum fliegen und wie sieht es mit dem Bau und der Wartung aus?



Wartung sollte, ähnlich wie der Bau, vor allem eine Frage der Ressourcen sein. Fliegen würde eine große Zahl entlang des Systems verteilter Triebwerke vorraussetzen, wenn man bedenkt, wie groß die benötigten Kräfte für die Bewegung bzw. in der Nähe von Sternensystem (in eins reinfliegen sollte man vielleicht eher nicht, sonst gibts nen Knick  ) sind und wie empfindlich im Vergleich dazu die Struktur des Systems sein wird.

Das "geradeaus" (bzw. eben nicht geradeaus) lässt sich durch einen ausreichend großen Durchmesser kompensieren, der dem Licht einen gewissen Spielraum lässt.
Aufgrund der enormen Dimensionen dürfte das Ding aber vermutlich eh von einem Punkt fernab aller Sternensysteme arbeiten und über sehr große Distanzen feuern. Da hat man dann auch Zeit und Platz, es entsprechend auszurichten. (Streuung dürfte bei einem direkt feuernden Laser ja kein Problem sein, oder?)



schrotflinte56 schrieb:


> ich weiss das die amis tests mit stationären lasern gemacht haben und satelliten damit runter holten anfang 2000.
> ich finde leider den artikel nicht mehr.
> ich weiss noch das dass ding schnell feuern konnte!
> laser der megawatt klasse.



Dafür werden chemische Laser eingesetzt, die können so schnell feuern, wie man die Flüssigkeit ausgetauscht bekommt. Wurden sogar schon als Bodenkampfsystem in Flugzeugen in Erwägung gezogen. Problem: Man braucht recht viel Chemikalien, im Gegensatz zu klasssichen Sci-Fi-Laserwaffen hat man also nur sehr begrenzte Munition und man produziert große Mengen sehr giftiger Abfallstoffe, was den Einsatzbereich stark einschränkt.
(Auch wieder so ein Fall von "Vielleicht könnte man mit der Technik einen Laser bauen, der Planeten zerstört. Aber einen Teil des Dings einfach auf den Planeten zu schmeißen wäre fast noch tödlicher")


----------



## quantenslipstream (22. März 2009)

*AW: Superlaser wie in Starwars möglich?*

Also ein Laser, der eine Länge von einem Lichttag hat und vielleicht einen Durchmesser von, sagen wir mal, drei bis zehn Lichtsekunden.
Irgendwie sehr auffällig, wenn man damit einen fremden Planeten angreifen will. 

Aber wir sollten den Planetenkiller mal beiseite lassen und uns auf normale Laser konzentrieren, wie es sie bei Star Wars ja auch gibt.
Also kompakte Laserwaffen, oder solche für zukünftige Raumschiffe.


----------



## FrEaKoUt911 (22. März 2009)

*AW: Superlaser wie in Starwars möglich?*

... damit wäre das schießen denk ich mal auch sehr schwer, weil wir halt das gleiche broblem wie mit dem großen hätten... und ich bin D.r. Freakout... damit das klar ist


----------



## schrotflinte56 (22. März 2009)

*AW: Superlaser wie in Starwars möglich?*

@ruyven_macaran
wenn man halt nich genug schaden gemacht hat, sollte man wirklich mit den abfällen weiter schiessen...
oh mann! eine waffe die beim abfeuern munition für andere waffen erzeugt

mfg


----------



## axel25 (22. März 2009)

*AW: Superlaser wie in Starwars möglich?*



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Also ein Laser, der eine Länge von einem Lichttag hat und vielleicht einen Durchmesser von, sagen wir mal, drei bis zehn Lichtsekunden.
> Irgendwie sehr auffällig, wenn man damit einen fremden Planeten angreifen will.
> 
> Aber wir sollten den Planetenkiller mal beiseite lassen und uns auf normale Laser konzentrieren, wie es sie bei Star Wars ja auch gibt.
> Also kompakte Laserwaffen, oder solche für zukünftige Raumschiffe.



Jetzt muss ich mal als Star-Wars-Freak etwas Grundsätzliches agen:

Die Turbolaser, Punktabwehrlaser, sprich alle Laserwaffen bis auf die, die ich noch nennen werde, sind Plasmawaffen!

Die einzigen Aushahmen sind die Fliegenden Kanonenbote und die Superlaser


----------



## ruyven_macaran (22. März 2009)

*AW: Superlaser wie in Starwars möglich?*

Damit wäre dann immerhin schon mal das größte Problem gelöst: Einen "Laser" zu bauen, der deutlich unter-lichtschnelle Feuerstöße abgibt 
Bleiben
- Ein Grund, nicht-Laser "Laser" zu nennen
- Die Funktion einer "Plasmawaffe"
- wtf sind "fliegende Kanonenboote"? Die normale Gunboats, deren Strahlen-Bewaffnung aber mit diversen TIE-Fightern identisch ist?


----------



## axel25 (23. März 2009)

*AW: Superlaser wie in Starwars möglich?*

Das hier ist das Kanonenboot:
Tiefflug-Angriffstransporter/Infanterie - Jedipedia

Wie das mit dem Plasma funktioniert weiß keiner und Lucas die Waffen wohl so genannt, damit es nach SF aussieht.


----------



## AMDSpider (23. März 2009)

*AW: Superlaser wie in Starwars möglich?*

Normale Gaslaser sind gleichwelliges Licht, bei denen Photonen die Energie in Form von Lichtblitzen bei jeder Sinusamplitude auf das Zielobjekt übertragen. Die Photonen regen die Atomstruktur des Zielobjektes zur schnelleren Schwingung an, dadurch wechselt das Zielobjekt vom Aggregatzustand fest zu flüssig.
Es gibt Xenonlaser und Infrarotlaser, beide funktionieren ähnlich, nur dass Infrarotlaser simpler zu bauen sind weil sie kurzwelligeres Licht als Xenonlaser verwenden.
Die Grösse eines Lasers ist jedoch begrenzt, ein Laserstrahl kann schwer die Dicke von einem Millimeter überschreiten, weil die Menge an aufgeladenen Photonen soviel Energie erfordern würde, dass es einfach nicht möglich ist, einen Armdicken Laserstrahl zu produzieren.
Überdies werden Laser mit Wasser und teilweise mit Stickstoff gekühlt, sodass auch die Materialien, die den Laserstrahl produzieren wie Gaskammer, Magnetron, Lichtquelle bereits technisch am Limit sind.
Da das US-Militär für nichts soviel Geld ausgibt wie für die Waffenforschung, hätte man inzwischen einen brauchbaren Laser als Waffe, wenn so etwas baubar wäre.
In den 80er Jahren wollte man AWACS Flugzeuge (ich glaube Boeing 727 oder 767, weiss nicht genau welcher Flugzeugtyp das ist) mit Lasern zur Raketenabwehr ausstatten, auch da hat die Energie und die Präzision nicht ausgereicht.
Anstatt mit Lasern, solltet alle Fans der Weltherrschaft hier im Forum sich lieber damit beschäftigen, wo ihr ausreichend angereichertes Uran-235 herkriegt, und mit welcher Ausgangsladung ihr die Kernspaltung initialisieren wollt. 

Hier gibts übrigens coole Endzeit-Apocalypse Desktop Wallpaper für alle Endzeitfans, das ist zugleich auch die Wallpaperseite mit den besten Wallpapers, die ich kenne:
Wallpaper Abyss - Free Sci Fi - Post Apocalyptic wallpaper


----------



## axel25 (23. März 2009)

*AW: Superlaser wie in Starwars möglich?*

Uran????? Nein danke!!!!

Dann doch lieber die Plasma-Bombe!!!
Dann noch 25.000 Kampfdroiden und 10 Landungsschiffe mit Plasmawaffen und dicker Panzerung!


----------



## Sash (23. März 2009)

*AW: Superlaser wie in Starwars möglich?*

hab nicht alles gelesen, aber ihr wisst schon das plasma nix weiter weiter wie superheißes gas ist? also plasma ist die letzte stufe die ein stoff annehmen kann, steif/hart gefroren, flüßig, gas, plasma.


----------



## heizungsrohr (23. März 2009)

*AW: Superlaser wie in Starwars möglich?*

hm...ja doch sehr wissenschaftlich 
also laut wikipedia kann man plasma herstellen, aber finde mal ein material, das 10 mio. grad celsius aushält
edit: war wohl einer schneller xD, ja aber vor fest kommt noch so einiges, wie z.b. suprafluid


----------



## aurionkratos (23. März 2009)

*AW: Superlaser wie in Starwars möglich?*

Jedes - nur die ummantelung/abgrenzung zu anderen Meteralien wird schwierig.


----------



## heizungsrohr (23. März 2009)

*AW: Superlaser wie in Starwars möglich?*

ja gut, ich hab das etwas schwammig vormuliert, welches  material bleibt bei 10.000.000°C fest, bzw. an der grenzschicht fest? vielleicht *Unobtanium 
*


----------



## quantenslipstream (23. März 2009)

*AW: Superlaser wie in Starwars möglich?*

Ein Plasma ist doch nicht fest. 
Plasma ist nichts anderes als ionisiertes Gas.
Daher kann man es auch mit Magnetfeldern eingrenzen.
Genau das passiert doch auch in Fusionsreaktoren.
Das Deuterium/Tritium Gemisch wird auf 100 Millionen Grad erhitzt und mit starken Magnetfeldern "eingesperrt".

Bei Leuchtstoffröhren oder Energiesparlampen wird auch Plasma erzeugt.
Ebenso wie bei der Glotze.


----------



## FrEaKoUt911 (23. März 2009)

*AW: Superlaser wie in Starwars möglich?*



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Tritium


 

Hat das was mit tiberium zu tun o.O und kann man Plasma trinken


----------



## exa (23. März 2009)

*AW: Superlaser wie in Starwars möglich?*



DON schrieb:


> . Hab auch schonmal im fernsehen gesehen das es auch schon möglich wäre ein Laserschwert zu bauen, es gibt aber noch keine Energiequelle die klein und stark genug wäre um sie in einen Schwertgriff zu quetschen. Um das Schwert zu betreiben bräuchte man ein ganzes Kraftwerk.
> Wofür willste das denn überhaupt wissen, etwa für deine bösen Weltherrschaftspläne.



und was Haben Laserschwerte jetz mit Laserkanonen zu tun??? Die mögen zwar im Volksmund Laserschwert genannt werden, das sind sie aber nicht, es sind LICHTschwerter...

Sie nutzen Plasma, und das müsste man in einer Magnetschleife gefangen halten, die noch dazu extrem gekrümmt werden muss, um eine Klinge zu erhalten


----------



## FrEaKoUt911 (23. März 2009)

*AW: Superlaser wie in Starwars möglich?*

... ich glaube die Lichtschwerter in den filmen haben keine Klingen sondern schneiden allein durch ihre hitze...


----------



## ruyven_macaran (23. März 2009)

*AW: Superlaser wie in Starwars möglich?*



AMDSpider schrieb:


> Es gibt Xenonlaser und Infrarotlaser,



Da gibts noch ne ganze Menge mehr 



> Die Grösse eines Lasers ist jedoch begrenzt, ein Laserstrahl kann schwer die Dicke von einem Millimeter überschreiten, weil die Menge an aufgeladenen Photonen soviel Energie erfordern würde, dass es einfach nicht möglich ist, einen Armdicken Laserstrahl zu produzieren.



Hmm - mehr Energie ist nur eine Sache des aufwandes.
Das es keine Armdicken Laserstrahlen (die bei geringer Intensität vermutlich weniger Energie als so mancher Schneid-Laser benötigen würden), liegt schlichtweg daran, dass man Laser da einsetzt, wo man die Energie auf einen möglichst kleinen Punkt konzentrieren möchte.



> Überdies werden Laser mit Wasser und teilweise mit Stickstoff gekühlt, sodass auch die Materialien, die den Laserstrahl produzieren wie Gaskammer, Magnetron, Lichtquelle bereits technisch am Limit sind.



Magnetron 
Seitwann kombiniert man sowas mit Lasern?
Und ne Lichtquelle ist der Laser selbst, die Gaskammer sollte nur gekühlt werden müssen, wenn sie sich über längere Zeit aufheizt.
Das ist bei nem Industrielaser der Fall, aber nicht bei nem ein-Schuß-ein-Planet-Superlaser 



> In den 80er Jahren wollte man AWACS Flugzeuge (ich glaube Boeing 727 oder 767, weiss nicht genau welcher Flugzeugtyp das ist) mit Lasern zur Raketenabwehr ausstatten, auch da hat die Energie und die Präzision nicht ausgereicht.



Das System ist mitlerweile in 747 getestet worden und der Laser an sich ist ausreichend präzise.
Problematischer ist die Fluglage (hat man aber einigermaßen im Griff), die enormen Kosten (eigentlich lohnt sich das nicht wirklich) und -wie bereits erwähnt- der toxische Abfall, da man in einem Flugzeug nicht genug elektrische Energie bereitstellen kann und deswegen mit einem chemischen Laser arbeiten muss.



> Anstatt mit Lasern, solltet alle Fans der Weltherrschaft hier im Forum sich lieber damit beschäftigen, wo ihr ausreichend angereichertes Uran-235 herkriegt, und mit welcher Ausgangsladung ihr die Kernspaltung initialisieren wollt.



U235 ist ja mal sowas von out. 



Sash schrieb:


> hab nicht alles gelesen, aber ihr wisst schon das plasma nix weiter weiter wie superheißes gas ist? also plasma ist die letzte stufe die ein stoff annehmen kann, steif/hart gefroren, flüßig, gas, plasma.



Tztztz. Aggregatzustände in einem PC-Forum aufzählen und flüssigkristalin vergessen.
böse böse böse



heizungsrohr schrieb:


> edit: war wohl einer schneller xD, ja aber vor fest kommt noch so einiges, wie z.b. suprafluid



Das wurde afaik erst bei einem Stoff nachgewiesen, oder?





axel25 schrieb:


> Uran????? Nein danke!!!!
> 
> Dann doch lieber die Plasma-Bombe!!!
> Dann noch 25.000 Kampfdroiden und 10 Landungsschiffe mit Plasmawaffen und dicker Panzerung!



Ähem - dieser Thread befindet sich im WPW-Forum und da soll er auch bleiben.


----------



## quantenslipstream (23. März 2009)

*AW: Superlaser wie in Starwars möglich?*



FrEaKoUt911 schrieb:


> Hat das was mit tiberium zu tun o.O und kann man Plasma trinken


 
Es gibt drei Isotope des Wasserstoffs.
Protium, Deuterium und Tritium.



exa schrieb:


> und was Haben Laserschwerte jetz mit Laserkanonen zu tun??? Die mögen zwar im Volksmund Laserschwert genannt werden, das sind sie aber nicht, es sind LICHTschwerter...
> 
> Sie nutzen Plasma, und das müsste man in einer Magnetschleife gefangen halten, die noch dazu extrem gekrümmt werden muss, um eine Klinge zu erhalten


 
Seit Star Wars wissen wir auch, dass man einen bestimmten Kristall zur Energiegewinnng braucht, ohne den kein Laser Schwert.
Wenn es ein Plasma wäre, könnte man damit nicht auf etwas schlagen, da das Plasma ja nicht fest ist. Das Plasma würde aus dem Magnetfeld geschleudert werden und die Klinge würde verpuffen.



FrEaKoUt911 schrieb:


> ... ich glaube die Lichtschwerter in den filmen haben keine Klingen sondern schneiden allein durch ihre hitze...


 
Das konnte man ja in Episode 1 sehen, als sie sich durch die Panzertür geschweißt haben.
Da stellt sich aber die Frage, wieviel Energie nötig ist, um eine 50cm dicke Panzerung innerhalb von wenigen Minuten durchzuschneiden.


----------



## axel25 (24. März 2009)

*AW: Superlaser wie in Starwars möglich?*



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Es gibt drei Isotope des Wasserstoffs.
> Protium, Deuterium und Tritium.
> 
> 
> ...



Naja, einen Plasma/Gastank, eine Batterie und einen Magneten. Zuerst aktivierst di den Magneten und dann lässt du das Plasma frei


----------



## exa (24. März 2009)

*AW: Superlaser wie in Starwars möglich?*



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Seit Star Wars wissen wir auch, dass man einen bestimmten Kristall zur Energiegewinnng braucht, ohne den kein Laser Schwert.
> Wenn es ein Plasma wäre, könnte man damit nicht auf etwas schlagen, da das Plasma ja nicht fest ist. Das Plasma würde aus dem Magnetfeld geschleudert werden und die Klinge würde verpuffen.



naja laser kann selbst theoretisch nicht sein, da der nicht nach 1m einfach aufhört...

ich hätte vllt schreiben sollen KÖNNTEN plasmawaffen sein

und wenn es auf dem hitzeprinzip basiert, schlägt die waffe auch niemals auf... und nix verpufft... bleibt nur noch das porb mit den klingen gegenseitig, da könnte man aber evtl noch die magnetfelder ins spiel bringen, die sich gegenseitig abstoßen^^


----------



## FrEaKoUt911 (24. März 2009)

*AW: Superlaser wie in Starwars möglich?*



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Es gibt drei Isotope des Wasserstoffs.
> Protium, Deuterium und Tritium.
> 
> 
> ...


 

Das mit den isotopen wusste ich... war nur ein joke und ich denke es sollte ansich möglich sin mit der hitze zu schneiden, jedoch wäre es da wieder das problem den Griff ausreichend zu Isolieren...


----------



## Real-Geforce (25. März 2009)

*AW: Superlaser wie in Starwars möglich?*

tach zusammen,

ich sehe schon so wird das hier nix...also muss ein echter starwars fan ran

also der *todesstern 1 ist 160km im durchmesser* und er benutz einen *hypermateiereaktor *um die gewaltige energie herszustellen um JEDEN planeten mit einem schuss zu zerstören.

er benutz dazu seinen superlaser der aber kein gewöhnlicher "laser" ist sondern ein plasmastrahl
dieser benötigt um einen erdähnlichen planeten zu zerstören MINDESTENS 10^32 WATT

der ablauf wäre folgendermassen:

Um einen Planeten auf die Art und Weise zu zerstören, wie es in SW Ep IVgezeigt wurde, muss man die gesamte Planetenmasse auf Fluchtgeschwindigkeit beschleunigen.

Um das zu erreichen, muss das hydrostatische Gleichgewicht des Planeten extrem auf die Seite des planetaren Innnedruck (Auftrieb) verzerrt werden.
Es würde dazu schon reichen den kompletten Planetenkern zu verdampfen, jedoch wäre der abschließende Prozess des Auseinandertreibens ziemlich langsam. Damit das so "schlagartig" wie in SW geschieht, muss man schon fast die gesamte Planetenmasse mit einmal verdampfen.

Dabei müssen im Prinzip 5 Dinge *in Sekundenbruchteilen* nacheinander geschehen:

Erhitzung der festen Planetenmaterie auf Schmelztemperatur (-> spezifische Wärmekapazität der Feststoffe)
Änderung des Aggregatzustand von fest zu flüssig (-> spezifische Schmelzwärme)
Erhitzung der nun flüssigen Planetenmaterie auf Siedetemperatur (-> spezifische Wärmekapazität der Flüssigkeiten)
Änderung des Aggregatzustand von flüssig zu gasförmig (-> spezifische Verdampfungswärme)
Erhöhung der kinetische Energie der Teilchen des entstandenen Gases auf das Äquivalent der gravitativen Fluchtgeschwindigkeit.

Wenn man diese Dinge zusammenrechnet, so kommt man auf die minmale Energie die man braucht. Je schneller der Prozess ablaufen soll, desto mehr Energie braucht man *zusätzlich*.


so nun zur frage ob wir so was bauen könnten ein klares NEIN!

das is noch ne ganz andere liga


----------



## FrEaKoUt911 (25. März 2009)

*AW: Superlaser wie in Starwars möglich?*



Real-Geforce schrieb:


> tach zusammen,
> 
> ich sehe schon so wird das hier nix...also muss ein echter starwars fan ran
> 
> ...


 

Freak...


----------



## axel25 (25. März 2009)

*AW: Superlaser wie in Starwars möglich?*



FrEaKoUt911 schrieb:


> Freak...



Jepp, aber ein wissender!

@real-geforce: Ich dachte der würde einen echten Laser benutzen?

Wenn die Mods was gegen diese Fragen haben, mache ich einen SW-Thread auf!


----------



## FrEaKoUt911 (25. März 2009)

*AW: Superlaser wie in Starwars möglich?*

... ich hab n bissl gegoogelt, geh mal auf StarWars-Union.de - Aktuelle Star Wars News ... ich glaub da werden all deine SW Fragen beantwortet


----------



## Real-Geforce (25. März 2009)

*AW: Superlaser wie in Starwars möglich?*



> Ich dachte der würde einen echten Laser benutzen?



nein...das siehst du auch selber...der strahl hat keine eigenschafft eines lasers (sichtbar,langsamer als c,erhitz den planeten nicht,....)


> TEeh mal auf StarWars-Union.de - Aktuelle Star Wars News ... ich glaub da werden all deine SW Fragen beantwortet


kann ich dir nicht empfehlen...nimm lieber wookiepedia das is die beste oder frag mich!


----------



## FrEaKoUt911 (26. März 2009)

*AW: Superlaser wie in Starwars möglich?*

ö... eventuell binich einfach zu blöd oder so... aber Postebitte mal nen Link... googel spuckt nix nützliches aus...


----------



## ruyven_macaran (26. März 2009)

*AW: Superlaser wie in Starwars möglich?*



axel25 schrieb:


> Wenn die Mods was gegen diese Fragen haben, mache ich einen SW-Thread auf!



Solange du über die wissenschaftlichen Hintergründe zu Star Wars reden möchtest, hab ich hier kein Problem damit.
Wenn du über Star Wars allgemein diskutieren willst, wäre ein extra Thread in Musik&Film oder RuKa vielleicht angebracht.
(spätestens wenn Wars vs. Trek losgeht  Wobei ich den Eindruck hab, dass Trekkies beim hiesigen Expertenkreis genauso verloren wären, wie ne Sovereign in Angesicht eines VSD  )


----------



## FrEaKoUt911 (27. März 2009)

*AW: Superlaser wie in Starwars möglich?*

... Wäre eigentlich soetwas wie ein Sternzerstörer möglich (bis auf die überlichtgeschwindigkeit, die hat einstein ja schon ausgeschlossen) ich mein damit solche sachen wie den Ionen antrieb und das material (müsste der nich eigentlich unter seinem eigenen gewicht zsammenbrrechen??) und die unmengen an energie und die schilde..?? wie wären(wennübehaupt) solche sachen möglich??


----------



## FrEaKoUt911 (27. März 2009)

*AW: Superlaser wie in Starwars möglich?*

Name:Sternzerstörer der Imperiums-Klasse (ISD)

Besatzung:ca. 37000 Mann inklusive 10000 Sturmtruppen und 50 Mann Brückenpersonal

Länge:1600 Meter

Bewaffnung:60 Taim & Bak XX-9 Turbolaser mit LeGrange Computer-Zielerfassung, 60 Borstel NK-7 Ionenkanonen sowie ca. 120 weitere Laser zur Jägerbekämpfung

Schilde/Rumpf:4800 SBD Schilde, 2200 Ru Rumpf, Durastahl gepanzert

Antrieb:Klasse 1 Hyperantrieb, 3 Haupttriebwerke und 4 Lenktriebwerke

Jäger:6 Staffeln (72 Jäger), das sind: 4 Staffeln TIE Jäger (48), 1 Staffel TIE Abfangjäger (12), 1 Staffel TIE Bomber (12)

Truppen:Standardausrüstung: 10000 Sturmtruppen, 20 AT-AT Läufer, 30 AT-ST Läufer, 2 Fertigbaugarnisonen, 10-20 Landeboote der Epsilon-Klasse, 5-10 Fähren der Lambda-Klasse

Angehörigkeit:Imperiale Flotte, später auch Neue Republik

Diese mächtigen, keilförmigen Schiffe sind das Rückgrat der Imperialen Flotte. Sie sind die Nachfolgemodelle der Victory-Klasse Sternzerstörer, welche am Ende der Klonkriege erstmals zum Einsatz kamen.

Mit einer Länge von 1600 Metern von der Bugspitze bis zu den Triebwerksdüsen ist es zudem eines der größten jemals konstruierten Raumfahrzeuge der Galaxis überhaupt.

Übertroffen wird dieses Schiff nur noch von den Supersternzerstörern, welche der Imperialen Flotte oftmals als Kommandoschiffe dienten.

Gebaut auf den Werften von Kuat Drive Yards, ist der Imperiale Sternzerstörer das Kernstück der Raumflotte des Galaktischen Imperiums. Er trägt ein komplettes Geschwader ( insgesamt 72 Maschinen ) von Raumjägern mit sich, bestehend aus vier Staffeln TIE-Fightern mit je 12 Maschinen, einer Staffel TIE-Bombern, sowie einer Staffel TIE-Interceptors.

Das Truppenkontingent eines Imperialen Sternzerstörers umfaßt nahezu 10,000 Personen, bei einer Besatzung von ungefähr 37000 Mann. Davon sind ca. 950 Kanoniere für die umfangreichen Waffensysteme des Schiffes, wie die mächtigen Turbolaser-Geschütze und die Traktorstrahler.

Das Design des Schiffes stammt von Dr. Lyra Wessex, der Tochter von Dr. Walex Blissex, dem Designer des Victory-Sternzerstörers der Alten Republik. Im Gegensatz zu ihrem Vater ist Dr. Wessex eine überzeugte Befürworterin des Imperiums.

Man unterteilt diese Schiffe in zwei Klassen: Imperialer Sternenzerstörer Klasse I und Imperialer Sternenzerstörer Klasse II.

Während die Klasse I hauptsächlich für Invasionen und Blockaden von Planeten gedacht war, ist die Klasse II sowohl für Invasionen und Blockaden, als auch für Raumschlachten bestens geeignet. Grundsätzlich gilt: Ein Sternzerstörer kann einen normalen Planeten unter Blockade stellen und einnehmen, während man für Kernwelten wie Coruscant, Byss und Anaxes mindestens 6 dieser Schiffe benötigt. Eine solch große Flotte muss logischerweise von einem kompetenten Admiral kommandiert werden.

Den Sternzerstöreren der Imperiumsklasse fehlt es nicht an Geschwindigkeit und Wendigkeit, sie gehören zu den schnellsten Großkampfschiffen die je gebaut wurden. Die Sternzerstörer beinhalten in aller Regel auch einen Thronsaal, der dem Imperator vorbehalten ist. Außerdem haben die Zentralcomputer Hintertüren in ihrer Software, welche nur die Agenten des Imperators kennen. Zu seiner Blütezeit besaß das Imperium wohl um die 25000 dieser Schiffe.

Einige Schiffe wurden von der Rebellen-Allianz bei der Schlacht um Endor erobert. Andere Schiffe liefen im Laufe der Zeit zur Neuen Republik über oder wurden erbeutet. Kuat Drive Yards baute später einige Exemplare für die Neue Republik, die einige Veränderungen zur Imperialen Version aufwiesen...

Das is das was ich im Inet gefunden hab...


----------



## ruyven_macaran (27. März 2009)

*AW: Superlaser wie in Starwars möglich?*

Die Beschreibung hätte man auch verlinken können 
Sonst wird das hier nämlich doch eine reine SW-Debatte, keine wissenschaftliche.



FrEaKoUt911 schrieb:


> ... Wäre eigentlich soetwas wie ein Sternzerstörer möglich (bis auf die überlichtgeschwindigkeit, die hat einstein ja schon ausgeschlossen) ich mein damit solche sachen wie den Ionen antrieb und das material (müsste der nich eigentlich unter seinem eigenen gewicht zsammenbrrechen??) und die unmengen an energie und die schilde..?? wie wären(wennübehaupt) solche sachen möglich??



Ionenantrieb existiert, aber der Energieaufwand für die gezeigte Leistung wäre mit der uns bekannten Technik wohl nicht auf so kleinem Raum realisierbar. Für Hyperdrive gilt das ähnliche wie für Warp - es gibt n paar Schlupflöcher, dank derer es nicht 100%ig verboten ist, aber wie es funktionieren soll weiß keiner.
Wie Schilde in Star Wars funktionieren sollen weiß ich gerade nicht, aber in der Realität gibt es sowieso nichts vergleichbares.
Eigenes Gewicht spielt im Raum keine Rolle - aber du sprichst das richtige Problem an:
Wenn man aus den Filmen mal die Beschleunigungsleistung z.B. der Exekutor abschätzt, die offizielle Masse zugrunde legt und davon ausgeht, dass die Schubleistung von den gezeigten Triebwerken erbracht wird, dann kommt dabei wohl folgendes heraus:
Selbst wenn der Mittschiffsbereich ein massiver Stahlklotz ist (eigentlich liegen da aber große Hangars...), dann würde er zwischen der Kraft der Triebwerke und der Trägheit des vorderen Schiffsteils schlichtweg zerquetscht werden, die auftretenden Kräfte betragen bei dem geringen Querschnitt ein vielfaches dessen, was uns bekante Materialien aushalten.

Bei nem normalen Sternenzerstörer könnte das anders aussehen - die sind ja wesentlich gedrungener und der Reaktor, der die Hauptmasse ausmachen dürfte, liegt nah an den Triebwerken.
Aber n fliegender Betonklotz mit wenig Innenraum dürfte es trotzdem werden.


----------



## FrEaKoUt911 (27. März 2009)

*AW: Superlaser wie in Starwars möglich?*

... die Executor hat deswegen glaube ich auchnoch an der unterseite de rumpfes überall(vorne und hinten) triebwerke... damit das eben nicht passiert... wieviel PS man bräuchte... was meinste?? ob mein V8 Das hinbekommt...??
EDIT: ich verlink hier mal die beschreibung zur Executor:
http://www.starwars-union.de/lexikon/1262/Executor

wieso wenig innenraum?? müssen doch c.a. 30.000 Leute Platz haben...


----------



## quantenslipstream (27. März 2009)

*AW: Superlaser wie in Starwars möglich?*

Das klingt ja alles sehr super. 
Aber von Antriebstechnik wurde da jetzt nichts erklärt, oder?
Und was ist mit Begleitschiffen?
Oder hast du schon mal einen Flugzeugträger alleine rumschiffern sehen?


----------



## FrEaKoUt911 (27. März 2009)

*AW: Superlaser wie in Starwars möglich?*

kp... auf den bildern sind massig jäger und kleinere sternzerstörer... und wenn du dir mal die bewaffnung ansiehst...also ich stell mich da nich in den weg...


----------



## quantenslipstream (27. März 2009)

*AW: Superlaser wie in Starwars möglich?*



FrEaKoUt911 schrieb:


> kp... auf den bildern sind massig jäger und kleinere sternzerstörer... und wenn du dir mal die bewaffnung ansiehst...also ich stell mich da nich in den weg...


 
Ja, ja, aber das ist leider Fiktion.
Wie soll eigentlich ein Schutzschild funktionieren?
Ich meine, man könnte eine Art Magnetfeld erzeugen, um damit geladene Partikel abzulenken, könnte gehen, aber wie willst du einen Laser ablenken?
Einen großen Spiegel hinhalten? 
Glaube nicht, dass das klappen wird. 

Ach ja, um wieder auf den Boden zu kommen.... 
Ionenantriebe sind keine Fiktion mehr, es gibt sie schon.
Leider hat ein Ionenantrieb nicht die Schubkraft eines chemischen Antriebes.
Man muss also Chemisch die Erde verlassen und dann auf den solar-elektrischen oder nuklear-elektrischen Antrieb umschalten.
Der Vorteil des Ionenantriebs liegt daran, dass er länger durchhält als ein chemischer.


----------



## FrEaKoUt911 (27. März 2009)

*AW: Superlaser wie in Starwars möglich?*

... eventuell sollte man diesen Thread umbenen in Science-Fiction-Thread... denn die ursprungsfrage ham wir ja geklärt...

@quanti... du meintest im Die Rätsel die uns unser sonnensystem aufgibt das man menschen eventuell einfrieren könnte... dazu sag ich das is blödsinn, da du einen menschen unmöglich schnell genug runterkühlen kannst, denn wenn er zu langsam gekühlt wird bilden sich kleine eiskristalle, die die zellwände zerstören und zu inneren blutungen führen
um einen menschen komplett kristallfrei einzufrieren müsstest du ihn zu 100% dehydrieren... und das is leider unmöglich...


----------



## quantenslipstream (27. März 2009)

*AW: Superlaser wie in Starwars möglich?*



FrEaKoUt911 schrieb:


> ... eventuell sollte man diesen Thread umbenen in Science-Fiction-Thread... denn die ursprungsfrage ham wir ja geklärt...
> 
> @quanti... du meintest im Die Rätsel die uns unser sonnensystem aufgibt das man menschen eventuell einfrieren könnte... dazu sag ich das is blödsinn, da du einen menschen unmöglich schnell genug runterkühlen kannst, denn wenn er zu langsam gekühlt wird bilden sich kleine eiskristalle, die die zellwände zerstören und zu inneren blutungen führen
> um einen menschen komplett kristallfrei einzufrieren müsstest du ihn zu 100% dehydrieren... und das is leider unmöglich...


 
Es gibt Froscharten, die komplett einfrieren und danach wieder auftauen und völlig normal weiterleben können.
Bären halten Winterschlaf, auch andere Tiere beherrschen sowas.
Man müsste in der Richtung mehr forschen, damit man die Geheimnisse entschlüssen kann.
Unmöglich ist meiner Meinung nach nichts.


----------



## FrEaKoUt911 (28. März 2009)

*AW: Superlaser wie in Starwars möglich?*

ja, aber du vergisst, das diese tiere eine art "Frostschutzmittel" haben, d.h. ein enzym, das die bildung von eiskristallen verhindert, was das wiederum möglich macht, da aber der mensch eine ganz andere anatomie hat als z.b. ein frosch funktioniert soetwas beim menschen nicht


----------



## ruyven_macaran (28. März 2009)

*AW: Superlaser wie in Starwars möglich?*



FrEaKoUt911 schrieb:


> ... eventuell sollte man diesen Thread umbenen in Science-Fiction-Thread... denn die ursprungsfrage ham wir ja geklärt...




Da hier verschiedene neue Aspekte aufgeworfen wurden, die z.T. nicht in diesen Forumsteil passen, würde ich eher darum bitten, diesen Thread ruhen zu lassen und neue Threads aufzumachen.


----------



## Sash (28. März 2009)

*AW: Superlaser wie in Starwars möglich?*

kleiner tipp, wegen der beschleunigung, alle schiffe haben trägheitsdämpfer. gibts bei star wars, star trek und sg. die kompensieren beschleunigungskräfte in alle richtungen zu 100%. naja ausser bei sg, da teilweise nur 90% bei von menschen gebauten schiffen.


----------



## quantenslipstream (28. März 2009)

*AW: Superlaser wie in Starwars möglich?*



FrEaKoUt911 schrieb:


> ja, aber du vergisst, das diese tiere eine art "Frostschutzmittel" haben, d.h. ein enzym, das die bildung von eiskristallen verhindert, was das wiederum möglich macht, da aber der mensch eine ganz andere anatomie hat als z.b. ein frosch funktioniert soetwas beim menschen nicht


 
Na ja, ein Enzym reicht da wohl nicht aus. 
Man weiß ja noch nicht mal, wie das beim Frosch funktioniert und wieso die Eiskristalle das Gehirn nicht zerstören.



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Da hier verschiedene neue Aspekte aufgeworfen wurden, die z.T. nicht in diesen Forumsteil passen, würde ich eher darum bitten, diesen Thread ruhen zu lassen und neue Threads aufzumachen.


 
Jep, man schweift vom Thema ab, deshalb komme ich auch glech wieder darauf zurück. 



Sash schrieb:


> kleiner tipp, wegen der beschleunigung, alle schiffe haben trägheitsdämpfer. gibts bei star wars, star trek und sg. die kompensieren beschleunigungskräfte in alle richtungen zu 100%. naja ausser bei sg, da teilweise nur 90% bei von menschen gebauten schiffen.


 
Aha, Trägheitsdämpfer. 
Wie soll der denn funktionieren. Hast du da eine Theorie oder sogar eine wissenschaftliche Abhandlung geschrieben?  

Um mal wieder auf die Laser zurückzukommen... 
Kommen wir mal von Planetenzerstörer weg, die Laser von Star Wars können ja auch gut andere Raumschiffe wegblasen.
Doch wie groß ist die Enrgiemenge, die benötigt wird, um einen Flugzeugträger zur Explosion zu bringen?
Könnte man das bauen und wie schnell ist der Laser einsatzbereiz?
Um z.B. feindliche Flugzeuge abschießen zu können.


----------



## Sash (28. März 2009)

*AW: Superlaser wie in Starwars möglich?*

vergiss nicht in welcher zeit das spielt. die sind technisch so weit wie wir vielleicht in 500 jahren oder so. klar, es spielt vor unserer zeit, aber die entwicklung ist sehr viel weiter. so weit das man sagen könnte selbst die jedis mit ihrer kraft wären möglich. wenn wir uns so weiter entwickeln.. ansich das gleiche wie auch bei sg mit den antikern oder ori aufgegriffen wurde. jedenfalls, langer text kurzer sinn, in 500j sieht das mit der energiebeschafung wieder ganz anders aus. das spielen die physikalischen grenzen wie wir sie heute kennnen keine große rolle mehr. jetzt brauchen wir die energie eines ganzen kraftwerks um mit nem laser einen lkw einzuschmelzen. bald passt es vielleicht schon in einem rucksack..


----------



## quantenslipstream (28. März 2009)

*AW: Superlaser wie in Starwars möglich?*



Sash schrieb:


> vergiss nicht in welcher zeit das spielt. die sind technisch so weit wie wir vielleicht in 500 jahren oder so. klar, es spielt vor unserer zeit, aber die entwicklung ist sehr viel weiter. so weit das man sagen könnte selbst die jedis mit ihrer kraft wären möglich. wenn wir uns so weiter entwickeln.. ansich das gleiche wie auch bei sg mit den antikern oder ori aufgegriffen wurde. jedenfalls, langer text kurzer sinn, in 500j sieht das mit der energiebeschafung wieder ganz anders aus. das spielen die physikalischen grenzen wie wir sie heute kennnen keine große rolle mehr. jetzt brauchen wir die energie eines ganzen kraftwerks um mit nem laser einen lkw einzuschmelzen. bald passt es vielleicht schon in einem rucksack..


 
Aber der Spruch ist doch immer...
"Es war einmal vor langer Zeit, in einer Galaxie, weit weit entfernt" oder so. 

Also in der Vergangenheit und nicht in der Zukunft. 
Aber egal, es geht ja um die technische Entwicklung einer Zivilisation und nicht, wann sie in Relation zur Menschheit existiert hat.

Aber wir gehen doch von dem heutigen Stand menschlicher Technik aus.
Was in 500 oder gar 1000 Jahren ist, weiß keiner genau.
Aber in den 60er, als Kirk den Kommunikator benutzt hat, war das Handy auch noch nicht erfunden.


----------



## FrEaKoUt911 (28. März 2009)

*AW: Superlaser wie in Starwars möglich?*



> Scotty, beam us up...


Das waren noch zeiten


----------



## SpaM_BoT (28. März 2009)

*AW: Superlaser wie in Starwars möglich?*



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Könnte man das bauen und wie schnell ist der Laser einsatzbereiz?
> Um z.B. feindliche Flugzeuge abschießen zu können.


Da es heutzutage sogar schon möglich ist von einem Jeep aus Drohnen abzuschießen, dann ist es nur eine Frage der Zeit bis man etwas passendes entwickelt hat um größere Flugobjekte mit einem Laser vom Himmel zu holen. Falls nicht sogar schon solche Waffenmodelle im Geheimen getestet werden.


----------



## quantenslipstream (28. März 2009)

*AW: Superlaser wie in Starwars möglich?*



SpaM_BoT schrieb:


> Da es heutzutage sogar schon möglich ist von einem Jeep aus Drohnen abzuschießen, dann ist es nur eine Frage der Zeit bis man etwas passendes entwickelt hat um größere Flugobjekte mit einem Laser vom Himmel zu holen. Falls nicht sogar schon solche Waffenmodelle im Geheimen getestet werden.


 
Aber das sind nur Tests.
Außerdem wird ja in dem Artikel gesagt, dass man damit keine Kampfflugzeuge abschießen kann.


----------



## SpaM_BoT (28. März 2009)

*AW: Superlaser wie in Starwars möglich?*



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Aber das sind nur Tests.


Aber erfolgreiche Tests...


quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Außerdem wird ja in dem Artikel gesagt, dass man damit keine Kampfflugzeuge abschießen kann.


Daher schrieb ich auch:
"...dann ist es nur eine Frage der Zeit bis man etwas passendes entwickelt hat um größere Flugobjekte mit einem Laser vom Himmel zu holen. Falls nicht sogar schon solche Waffenmodelle im Geheimen getestet werden."

Ich könnt mir schon vorstellen das es in ca. 50 Jahren ausgereifte Laserwaffen geben wird


----------



## quantenslipstream (28. März 2009)

*AW: Superlaser wie in Starwars möglich?*



SpaM_BoT schrieb:


> Ich könnt mir schon vorstellen das es in ca. 50 Jahren ausgereifte Laserwaffen geben wird


 
Kommt darauf an, gegen wen sie gerichtet sind.
In 50 bis 100 Jahren rechne ich mit Kriegen um Rohstoffe. Ob den dann Länder oder Konzerne führen, lasse ich mal dahingestellt. 
Also hat der die Oberhand, der die stärkeren Laser hat?
Ich weiß nicht.
Wie lang musste denn eigentlich der Laser auf das Ziel gerichtet werden, bevor es explodiert?


----------



## der Türke (28. März 2009)

*AW: Superlaser wie in Starwars möglich?*



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Erst mal muss man wissen, was ein Laser überhaupt ist, bevor man Vermutungen anstellen kann.
> Um die Gravitationskraft eines Planeten zu erreichen, ist entsprechende Energie nötig.
> Theoretisch könnte man das Berechnen, welche Energiemenge nötig ist, um einen Planeten zur Explosion zu bringen.
> Ich bezweifel aber mal sehr stark, dass die Menscheit eine derartig hohe Energiemenge aufbringen kann.
> ...




Es reicht ja die Menscheit auszurotten und denn Planeten von seinem Grösten Parasieten zu befreien oder?


----------



## quantenslipstream (28. März 2009)

*AW: Superlaser wie in Starwars möglich?*



der Türke schrieb:


> Es reicht ja die Menscheit auszurotten und denn Planeten von seinem Grösten Parasieten zu befreien oder?


 
Ich würde den Menschen nicht als Parasit bezeichen. 
Er ist ebenso eine Entwicklung der Evolution wie Insekten oder Vögel.
Es kann gut möglich sein, dass die Menschheit auch wieder vergeht und etwas anderes hinterher kommt.
Immerhin gab es Großsaurier sehr lange, deutlich länger, als es den Homo Sapiens bisher gibt.


----------



## SpaM_BoT (28. März 2009)

*AW: Superlaser wie in Starwars möglich?*



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Wie lang musste denn eigentlich der Laser auf das Ziel gerichtet werden, bevor es explodiert?


Du fragst Sachen...
Ich war doch nicht bei diesem Test dabei


----------



## der Türke (28. März 2009)

*AW: Superlaser wie in Starwars möglich?*

Ich dachte das heisst Homo homo Sapiens ist aber auch egal

Nun ja die Sauria haben auch keine A-Bombe entwickelt oder? wie Frankreicht ebenmal ins Meer geworfen und Entliche Menschen Starben an Krebs. An die Fische die ich essen Könnte will ich gar nicht erst denken


----------



## quantenslipstream (29. März 2009)

*AW: Superlaser wie in Starwars möglich?*



SpaM_BoT schrieb:


> Du fragst Sachen...
> Ich war doch nicht bei diesem Test dabei


 
Aber die Frage muss ja gestellt werden.
Der Laser erwärmt ja nur das Ziel, also sollte er auf die Triebwerke oder die Tanks gerichtet sein. Doch wie lange dauert das, bis eine kritische Temepratur erreicht ist und wie genau muss die Anlage des Lasers sozusagen "mitschwenken", damit der Laser das Ziel nicht verliert?



der Türke schrieb:


> Ich dachte das heisst Homo homo Sapiens ist aber auch egal


 
Nö, früher hier es "Homo sapiens sapiens". Inzwischen hat man sich auf "Homo sapiens" geeinigt (also weiser, kluger Mensch).
Der Mensch ist übrigens die einzige Art der Gattung Homo. 



der Türke schrieb:


> Nun ja die Sauria haben auch keine A-Bombe entwickelt oder? wie Frankreicht ebenmal ins Meer geworfen und Entliche Menschen Starben an Krebs. An die Fische die ich essen Könnte will ich gar nicht erst denken


 
Jep, deshalb haben die Dinosaurier ja länger durchgehalten. 

Na ja, Krebs gibt es auch bei den Tieren. Krebs ist ja nichts anderes als unkontrolliertes Zellwachstum, bei dem die Zelle ihre eigentliche Arbeit einstellt.


----------



## SpaM_BoT (29. März 2009)

*AW: Superlaser wie in Starwars möglich?*



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Aber die Frage muss ja gestellt werden.
> Der Laser erwärmt ja nur das Ziel, also sollte er auf die Triebwerke oder die Tanks gerichtet sein. Doch wie lange dauert das, bis eine kritische Temepratur erreicht ist...


Stimmt..., das ist eine berechtigte Frage. Ich könnte es mir auch nur so beantworten wie du es schon erwähntest.
Und wegen der Temperatur. Naja, kommt halt drauf an wie stark der Laser ist, und aus welchem Material das Zielobjekt besteht.


quantenslipstream schrieb:


> ...und wie genau muss die Anlage des Lasers sozusagen "mitschwenken", damit der Laser das Ziel nicht verliert?


Ich würd sagen daß das Ziel mit einem extra Laser markiert wird, und somit auch nicht mehr verloren gehen kann. Darüber mach ich mir aber kein Kopf. Dafür werden schon andere Leute bezahlt


----------



## quantenslipstream (29. März 2009)

*AW: Superlaser wie in Starwars möglich?*



SpaM_BoT schrieb:


> Und wegen der Temperatur. Naja, kommt halt drauf an wie stark der Laser ist, und aus welchem Material das Zielobjekt besteht.


 
Tja, der Laser müsste das Zielobjekt schon in wenigen Sekunden so stark erwärmen, dass es explodiert.
doch dazu braucht man einen starken Laser.
Doch starker Laser gleich großer Laser. 
Also nicht unbedingt mobil wie gehofft.



SpaM_BoT schrieb:


> Ich würd sagen daß das Ziel mit einem extra Laser markiert wird, und somit auch nicht mehr verloren gehen kann. Darüber mach ich mir aber kein Kopf. Dafür werden schon andere Leute bezahlt


 
Aber der extra Laser müsste dem Ziel auch folgen. Bei wegungslosen Objekten ist das ja OK, aber bei Jets, die schneller als der Schall fliegen, stelle ich mir das schwer vor.


----------



## der Türke (29. März 2009)

*AW: Superlaser wie in Starwars möglich?*

sagen wir, es hat krebs schon immer gegeben. Ist es auch bewissen das AIDS von Menschen geschaffen wurde?
und zum Laser was fürn Laser soll das denn sein? wie ein Laserpointer haha dann wird das wohl nix.
Mit denn Star Wars Möge die macht mit euch sein XD


----------



## Sash (29. März 2009)

*AW: Superlaser wie in Starwars möglich?*



SpaM_BoT schrieb:


> Du fragst Sachen...
> Ich war doch nicht bei diesem Test dabei


 wenn ihr den mit der rakete meint die abgefangen wurde, keine 10sec. bei größeren sachen reicht garantiert diese chemische baterie nicht.


----------



## SpaM_BoT (29. März 2009)

*AW: Superlaser wie in Starwars möglich?*



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> ...aber bei Jets, die schneller als der Schall fliegen, stelle ich mir das schwer vor.


Ja, das wird dann wohl nicht machbar sein. Zumal moderne Kampfflugzeuge auch immer schneller werden.


----------



## quantenslipstream (29. März 2009)

*AW: Superlaser wie in Starwars möglich?*



der Türke schrieb:


> sagen wir, es hat krebs schon immer gegeben. Ist es auch bewissen das AIDS von Menschen geschaffen wurde?
> und zum Laser was fürn Laser soll das denn sein? wie ein Laserpointer haha dann wird das wohl nix.
> Mit denn Star Wars Möge die macht mit euch sein XD


 
Krebs hat es schon immer geben, klar, ebenso wie andere Krankheiten, die man heute kennt, aber früher nicht beachtet hat.

Wieso ist der HI-Virus vom Menschen erschaffen, wie kommst du darauf?
Das wird einer der vielen Viren sein, die im Dschungel Afrikas entsprungen sind und über Menschenaffen den Weg zum Menschen geschafft haben.
Sars ist doch auch so eine Sache. Ein Virus, der nur Vögel befällt, schlägt plötzlich auch zum Menschen über.
Noch hat er sich nicht angepasst, aber wer weiß, ob das nicht bald der Fall sein wird?



Sash schrieb:


> wenn ihr den mit der rakete meint die abgefangen wurde, keine 10sec. bei größeren sachen reicht garantiert diese chemische baterie nicht.


 
Aber technische Informationen bezüglich der Leistung des Lasers und der Größe gab es nicht, oder?


----------



## Lassreden (29. März 2009)

*AW: Superlaser wie in Starwars möglich?*

Ich glaub er meint Biologische und Chemische Massenvernichtungswaffen


----------



## quantenslipstream (29. März 2009)

*AW: Superlaser wie in Starwars möglich?*



Lassreden schrieb:


> Ich glaub er meint Biologische und Chemische Massenvernichtungswaffen


 
Wer meint biologisch oder chemische Massenvernichtungswaffen?
Und wieso die B-und C-Waffen, was ist mit den A-Waffen?


----------



## Lassreden (29. März 2009)

*AW: Superlaser wie in Starwars möglich?*

Hi Virus wurde entwickelt um Menschen den Erbarmungslos zu Töten so mein Gedanke.
Bei B-C-Waffen ist es manchmal schwierig nachzuweisen das es Wirklich jetzt vom Menschen kommt und nicht von irgendwelchen  Vögeln oder anderen Tieren.
Bei A-Bombe ist es doch einfach zu sagen ja das hat der Mensch Entwickelt oder?


----------



## Bucklew (29. März 2009)

*AW: Superlaser wie in Starwars möglich?*



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Aber der extra Laser müsste dem Ziel auch folgen. Bei wegungslosen Objekten ist das ja OK, aber bei Jets, die schneller als der Schall fliegen, stelle ich mir das schwer vor.


Warum? Ein Radar und ständige Überwachung des Objekts ist doch kein Problem und mit Berechnung der Lichtlaufzeiten zum Ziel ist 100%ige Trefferquote doch kein Problem. Selbst ein jahrealtes Panzerzielsystem bezieht Variablen wie Temperatur, Luftfeuchtigkeit und Luftdruck mit ein.

Mal im Ernst: Dieses Vorbeischiessen mit Laserstrahlen in irgendwelchen SciFi-Filmen oder Romanen ist doch echt lächerlich, bei der Technologie uns meilenweit vorraus und zielen tun se wie ne alte Oma


----------



## quantenslipstream (29. März 2009)

*AW: Superlaser wie in Starwars möglich?*



Lassreden schrieb:


> Hi Virus wurde entwickelt um Menschen den Erbarmungslos zu Töten so mein Gedanke.


 
Da liegst du aber nicht richtig, es gibt einige Viren, die es nur bei Tieren gibt, die aber unter Umständen auf den Menschen überspringen können (was auch logisch ist, weil das Leben auf der Erde einen gemeinsamen UIrsprung hat).
Trotzdem muss das nicht so sein, auch kann der Virus dann für den Menschen völlig harmlos sein.



Lassreden schrieb:


> Bei B-C-Waffen ist es manchmal schwierig nachzuweisen das es Wirklich jetzt vom Menschen kommt und nicht von irgendwelchen Vögeln oder anderen Tieren.


 
Klar, sind B-Waffen nicht unbedingt menschlichen Ursprungs, aber dennoch werden sie angepasst oder erweitert, damit sie größeren Schaden anrichten als normaler Weise.
C-Waffen sind von Menschen gemacht, man denkt da nur an die Gase, die man während des ersten Weltkrieges eingesetzt hat.



Lassreden schrieb:


> Bei A-Bombe ist es doch einfach zu sagen ja das hat der Mensch Entwickelt oder?


 
Klar, wer auch sonst. 
Die Forschung, die der Mensch anstrebt, erreicht immer dann einen Höhepunkt, wenn eine neue Waffentechnik dabei rausspringt. 



Bucklew schrieb:


> Warum? Ein Radar und ständige Überwachung des Objekts ist doch kein Problem und mit Berechnung der Lichtlaufzeiten zum Ziel ist 100%ige Trefferquote doch kein Problem. Selbst ein jahrealtes Panzerzielsystem bezieht Variablen wie Temperatur, Luftfeuchtigkeit und Luftdruck mit ein.


 
Ein Radar nimmt aber nur die Reflexion eines Objekts wahr, von genauer Zielvorrischtung kann da nicht die Rede sein, es macht schließlich einen Unterschied, ob man die Triebwerke anvisiert oder die Tragfläche erwischt.
Was machst du dann aber mit Stealth Flugzeugen?
Am sinnvollsten wäre eine Überwachung mit Satelliten, aber die wären dann auch das erste Ziel, das der Gegner ausschalten wird.
Außerdem geht es um das Abschießen eines Überschalljägers mit einem erfahrenen Piloten, der merkt ja, wenn er in die Zielvorrichtung eines Lasers gerät und reagiert entsprechend.



Bucklew schrieb:


> Mal im Ernst: Dieses Vorbeischiessen mit Laserstrahlen in irgendwelchen SciFi-Filmen oder Romanen ist doch echt lächerlich, bei der Technologie uns meilenweit vorraus und zielen tun se wie ne alte Oma


 
Keine Ahnung, welche Zielvorrichtung Star Wars Raumschiffe haben. Auch ist nicht genau klar, in welcher Entfernung zum Ziel gefeuert wird.


----------



## Lassreden (29. März 2009)

*AW: Superlaser wie in Starwars möglich?*

Technologie uns meilenweit voraus  wieso`??? es gibt doch Laser gesteuerte Lenkraketen ?

Zählt das nicht? dann nimmt eine Luppe und mach euren eigenen Laser mit Sonnenstrahlen!


----------



## quantenslipstream (29. März 2009)

*AW: Superlaser wie in Starwars möglich?*



Lassreden schrieb:


> Technologie uns meilenweit voraus wieso`??? es gibt doch Laser gesteuerte Lenkraketen ?


 
Schon richtig, die richten sich aber nur auf unbewegliche Ziele am Boden, also Gebäude und so.


----------



## Lassreden (29. März 2009)

*AW: Superlaser wie in Starwars möglich?*

Da muss ich dir Wieder sprechen denn es gibt Raketen abwehr die mit Lasern die Umgebung und Raketen abtasten und mass nahmen ergreifen.


----------



## quantenslipstream (29. März 2009)

*AW: Superlaser wie in Starwars möglich?*



Lassreden schrieb:


> Da muss ich dir Wieder sprechen denn es gibt Raketen abwehr die mit Lasern die Umgebung und Raketen abtasten und mass nahmen ergreifen.


 
Den Satz verstehe ich jetzt nicht genau?
Du willst also mit Raketen andere Raketen abschießen?
Das geht, kein Problem, aber in der Regel besitzen die Abfangraketen Hitzesensoren, ist effektiver als andere Dinge.


----------



## Lassreden (29. März 2009)

*AW: Superlaser wie in Starwars möglich?*

Nicht unbedingt wenn es sich um Kamphelis handelt und er Leuchtkörper hat.?


----------



## quantenslipstream (29. März 2009)

*AW: Superlaser wie in Starwars möglich?*



Lassreden schrieb:


> Nicht unbedingt wenn es sich um Kamphelis handelt und er Leuchtkörper hat.?


 
Ein Kampfhubschrauber ist aber auch nicht so schnell wie ein Jet. 
Außerdem greift er ja selbst an, bewegt sich also relativ zum Ziel und ist damit auch angreifbarer als ein Jet.
Die Ablenkungskörper funktionieren nur dann, wenn die Hitzesensoren der Rakete sie auch anvisieren, dazu ist Timing wichtig.


----------



## Sash (29. März 2009)

*AW: Superlaser wie in Starwars möglich?*

naja die raketen fliegen auch schneller als mach 1.. jedenfalls ich denke mal die technischen daten zu den lasern ist streng geheim. es klappt, und dauert das aufladen viel zu lang. ca 1 schuß pro tag ist nicht viel.


----------



## Bucklew (29. März 2009)

*AW: Superlaser wie in Starwars möglich?*



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Ein Radar nimmt aber nur die Reflexion eines Objekts wahr, von genauer Zielvorrischtung kann da nicht die Rede sein, es macht schließlich einen Unterschied, ob man die Triebwerke anvisiert oder die Tragfläche erwischt.


Das die einfach nur ein Objekt sehen ist lange vorbei, die heutige Technik kann auch mit Radarstrahlen die Silouette erkennen u.ä. Die Geräte sind heutzutage ausreichend empfindlich und die Rechenleistung der Computer hoch genug.



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Was machst du dann aber mit Stealth Flugzeugen?


Soweit ich weiß, können die heutigen Radargeräte auch die älteren Stealthjäger erkennen - ist halt ein Wettrüsten wie immer.



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Außerdem geht es um das Abschießen eines Überschalljägers mit einem erfahrenen Piloten, der merkt ja, wenn er in die Zielvorrichtung eines Lasers gerät und reagiert entsprechend.


Wie will denn ein Pilot einem Computer ausweichen, der ein paar Tausend bis Millionen Mal in der sekunde seinen Standord feststellt? Völlig unmöglich...



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Keine Ahnung, welche Zielvorrichtung Star Wars Raumschiffe haben. Auch ist nicht genau klar, in welcher Entfernung zum Ziel gefeuert wird.


Ich sag ja: unrealistisch. Selbst mit heutigen Methoden sind schon 100%ig Trefferquoten möglich.



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Schon richtig, die richten sich aber nur auf unbewegliche Ziele am Boden, also Gebäude und so.


Nein, Lasersuchsysteme können auch bewegliche Ziele markieren. Es gibt sogar bei der Bundeswehr für die Panzerhaubitze 2000 eine Smartmunition, die nicht nur 50km Radius hat sondern auch noch automatisch zielt. Sie scannt das Einschlagsgebiet, kategorisiert (!) die vorhanden Ziele und zerstört sie je nach Priorität - alles vollautomatisch, eingebaut in eine Artilleriegranate!

Suchzünder-Munition für die Artillerie ? Wikipedia


> Der Gefechtskopf ist als projektilbildende Ladung ähnlich eines Hohlladungsgeschosses ausgeführt. Seine Leistungsfähigkeit ermöglicht die erfolgreiche Bekämpfung aller Gefechtsfahrzeuge einschließlich reaktiver Panzerung. Während der nur wenige Millisekunden dauernden Flugzeit des Projektils vom Zündsignal bis zum Auftreffen kann das Zielfahrzeug selbst mit höchster Geschwindigkeit maximal 50 Zentimeter zurücklegen, wodurch die Geschwindigkeit des Fahrzeugs unerheblich ist.


Beeindruckende Technik 

Besonders krass wird es mit der Funktion der Panzerhaubitze 2000 jeweils 6 Granaten zu verschiessen, die jeweils zeitgleich aufschlagen - mit einer ganzen Batterie zerstört man da innerhalb von Sekunden eine ganze Reihe von Fahrzeugen.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (29. März 2009)

*AW: Superlaser wie in Starwars möglich?*



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Jep, man schweift vom Thema ab, deshalb komme ich auch glech wieder darauf zurück.



Und bitte auch dabei bleiben, einige der Abschweifungen hier waren auf direktem Weg zur Schließung 



> Um mal wieder auf die Laser zurückzukommen...
> Kommen wir mal von Planetenzerstörer weg, die Laser von Star Wars können ja auch gut andere Raumschiffe wegblasen.
> Doch wie groß ist die Enrgiemenge, die benötigt wird, um einen Flugzeugträger zur Explosion zu bringen?
> Könnte man das bauen und wie schnell ist der Laser einsatzbereiz?
> Um z.B. feindliche Flugzeuge abschießen zu können.



Hängt vom Flugzeug ab.
Imho ist ein Laser als Waffe gegen größere Objekte innerhalb der (Erd)Athmosphäre ungeeignet:
Eine große Reichweite hat nur Strahlung im sichtbaren Bereich.
Deren Wirkung kann ich aber durch weglassen eine farbigen Lacks, also eine spiegelnde Flugzeugnunterseite, auf ein Bruchteil reduzieren.
Bei Angriffen im Hinterland wäre es dann sogar nocht gefährlich, ein Flugzeug angreifen - man würde primär eigenes Territorium treffen.

Leistungsmäßig könnte es -wiederum mit chemischen Lasern und den bekannten Nachteilen- schon heute möglich sein, hängt natürlich stark davon ab, ob es ein Hitzeempfindliches Ziel in der Nähe der Oberfläche gibt.




quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Aber in den 60er, als Kirk den Kommunikator benutzt hat, war das Handy auch noch nicht erfunden.



Aber das Walkie-Talkie, das auch der wesentlich bessere Vergleich ist 




quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Ich würde den Menschen nicht als Parasit bezeichen.



Stimmt. Parasiten bringen ihren Wirt i.d.R. nicht um und passen sich an ihn an.
Die Menschheit passt ihre Umgebung an und bringt dabei langfristig so ziemlich alles um.



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Aber die Frage muss ja gestellt werden.
> Der Laser erwärmt ja nur das Ziel, also sollte er auf die Triebwerke oder die Tanks gerichtet sein. Doch wie lange dauert das, bis eine kritische Temepratur erreicht ist und wie genau muss die Anlage des Lasers sozusagen "mitschwenken", damit der Laser das Ziel nicht verliert?



Das mitschwenken sollte kein großes Problem sein, es handelt sich ja wirklich um ein rein optisches tracking. Wenn mans filmen kann, kann mans auch mit nem Laser beschießen.
Einen schwachen Punkt zu finden könnte da schon eher ein Problem sein... (s.o.)



> Nö, früher hier es "Homo sapiens sapiens". Inzwischen hat man sich auf "Homo sapiens" geeinigt (also weiser, kluger Mensch).
> Der Mensch ist übrigens die einzige Art der Gattung Homo.



Also mein Stand der Dinge ist sapiens sapiens, weil sapiens neanderthalensis mitlerweile als zweite Unterart gewertet wird. Weitere, ausgestorbene Arten gehören sowieso in die Gattung. (erectus, habilis,...)



SpaM_BoT schrieb:


> Ja, das wird dann wohl nicht machbar sein. Zumal moderne Kampfflugzeuge auch immer schneller werden.



Die mit-60er Mig 25 ist nach wie vor das schnellste Kampflugzeug der Welt 
Die Reisegeschwindigkeiten steigen zwar immer weiter, die Höchstgeschwindigkeit ist aber schon seit langem durch thermische Probleme bedingt - Alu-Konstruktionen halten der Reibungshitze ab ~Mach2,4-2,6 nicht mehr stand, da braucht man Stahl (Mig 25) oder Titanlegierungen (SR-71).
Erstere sind schwer und bringen deswegen meist mehr Nachteile, als die Höchstgeschwindigkeit ausgleichen kann, letztere sind bis auf weiteres zu teuer für Großserie.



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Wieso ist der HI-Virus vom Menschen erschaffen, wie kommst du darauf?
> Das wird einer der vielen Viren sein, die im Dschungel Afrikas entsprungen sind und über Menschenaffen den Weg zum Menschen geschafft haben.



AIDS bricht in Menschenaffen quasi nie aus, andere infizierbare Tiere sind auch nicht bekannt - das ist einer der Hauptgründe, warum die Forschung an Gegenmitteln so langsam vorrangeht: Man hat einfach keinen Modellorganismus für Experimente (aber dafür n paar 100 Affen weltweit, die sich bester Gesundheit erfreuen aber jetzt unter hochsicherheits-Bediungen gehalten werden müssen  )
Das ist einer der Anlässe für Verschwörungstheorie, dass HIV vom CIA entwickelt wurde.



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Den Satz verstehe ich jetzt nicht genau?
> Du willst also mit Raketen andere Raketen abschießen?
> Das geht, kein Problem, aber in der Regel besitzen die Abfangraketen Hitzesensoren, ist effektiver als andere Dinge.



Ist billiger  Bei Kurzstreckenraketen auch kompakter, aber für Mittelstrecke (wo der Durchmesser ausreicht) wird durchaus auch Radar eingesetzt.



jetzt aber mal Schluss mit Biologie und konventionellen Waffen, hier gehts um Laser Dr.-Evil-Anführungszeichen nach Bedarf einfügen




quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Außerdem geht es um das Abschießen eines Überschalljägers mit einem erfahrenen Piloten, der merkt ja, wenn er in die Zielvorrichtung eines Lasers gerät und reagiert entsprechend.



Wo dran merkt er das?
Die tollen Warngeräusche diverser Kriegsfilme bei Registierung eines Zielsuchradars sind zwar aus Sicht des Spannungsbogens nett, aber spätestens bei einem Waffensystem, das sowieso optisch arbeitet, kann man sich sowas wohl sparen.


----------



## Bleipriester (2. April 2009)

*AW: Superlaser wie in Starwars möglich?*



axel25 schrieb:


> Ich möchte wissen, ob es möglich ist, eine Laserkanone zu bauen, die wie der Todesstern Planeten knacken kann.
> 
> Kann man Laserstrahlen überhaupt mit Magneten bündeln?
> 
> ...


 
Sorry, wenn ich jemanden wiederhole, aber ich habe diesen Thread nicht verfolgt.

In der modernen Lasertechnologie wird das Licht mit Hilfe von Chemikalien gebündelt, anstatt mit einfachen Linsen.
Rein theoretisch ist ein solcher Laser natürlich möglich, die Umsetzung wäre aber sehr aufwendig, da man eine extrem starke Lichtquelle benötigt.
Man könnte allerdings die Sonne verwenden. Dies wiederum würde gigantische "Lichttrichter" vor der eigentlichen Bündelung verlangen.

Die Staaten USA und Israel entwickeln gerade ein militärisches Laserprojekt. Die Israelis wollen damit die Raketen abfangen, die das Land heimsuchen. Diese Raketen fliegen meist nur über sehr kurze Distanzen und daher öfters unterhalb der Radarüberwachung, sodaß man nichts gegen sie ausrichten kann.


----------



## Jannik (5. April 2009)

*AW: Superlaser wie in Starwars möglich?*

Hey, bin gerade dabei den Tread durchzulesen und muss sagen, dass ich die Diskussion sehr anregend finde!

Das mit den Ausschweifungen liegt sicher an der Grenzwertigkeit des Themas, find das daher nicht weiter tragisch.


Eine Frage habe ich: Wieso würde der Laserstrahl des TS durch die Gravitation anderer Planeten beeinflusst? Hat doch was mit der Relativitätstheorie zu tun - allerdings kann ich das nicht nachvollziehen.


----------



## quantenslipstream (5. April 2009)

*AW: Superlaser wie in Starwars möglich?*



Jannik schrieb:


> Eine Frage habe ich: Wieso würde der Laserstrahl des TS durch die Gravitation anderer Planeten beeinflusst? Hat doch was mit der Relativitätstheorie zu tun - allerdings kann ich das nicht nachvollziehen.


 
Lichtstrahlen (und ein Laser ist ja nichts anderes), folgen der Raumzeit und damit auch dessen Krümmung, die ein massereiches Objekt erzeugt, wie z.B. ein Fixstern oder ein Planet.
Sie werden also abgelenkt, da die Raumzeit ja nicht völlig gerade ist, seit Einstein wissen wir ja, dass Schwerkraftfelder den Raum krümmen, ebenso wie hohe Geschwindigkeiten die Zeit verlangsamen.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (5. April 2009)

*AW: Superlaser wie in Starwars möglich?*

Allerdings ist der Effekt seit Einstein auch berechenbar - also trifft man trotzdem, man schießt nur in eine andere Richtung 
(auf "kürzere" Entfernungen - wie im Film sowieso, aber auch bis ein paar Lichtminuten sollte man sich das berechnen auch sparen können und manuell Zielen. Schließlich werden Lichtstrahlen in Gegenrichtung, die vom Planeten ausgehen, genauso abgelenkt - man kann also beruhigt dahin zielne, wo man den Planeten sieht)


----------



## quantenslipstream (5. April 2009)

*AW: Superlaser wie in Starwars möglich?*



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Allerdings ist der Effekt seit Einstein auch berechenbar - also trifft man trotzdem, man schießt nur in eine andere Richtung
> (auf "kürzere" Entfernungen - wie im Film sowieso, aber auch bis ein paar Lichtminuten sollte man sich das berechnen auch sparen können und manuell Zielen. Schließlich werden Lichtstrahlen in Gegenrichtung, die vom Planeten ausgehen, genauso abgelenkt - man kann also beruhigt dahin zielne, wo man den Planeten sieht)


 
Der Vorteil ist auch, dass der Gegner den Laser erst dann sieht, wenn er auf den Planeten trifft und ihn vernichtet. 
Da kommt keiner und sagt: "Hey, Chef, unser Teleskop hat einen Laser ausgemacht, der auf uns abgeschossen wurde"


----------



## Bucklew (5. April 2009)

*AW: Superlaser wie in Starwars möglich?*



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Der Vorteil ist auch, dass der Gegner den Laser erst dann sieht, wenn er auf den Planeten trifft und ihn vernichtet.
> Da kommt keiner und sagt: "Hey, Chef, unser Teleskop hat einen Laser ausgemacht, der auf uns abgeschossen wurde"


Was sollte der Planet tun - ausweichen? 

Nebenbei wird wohl die Entwicklung des Atomraktenschildes und des AirborneLasers auf Eis gelegt:

http://www.spiegel.de/politik/ausland/0,1518,617449,00.html

Man kämpft halt heute eher gegen Bauern mit ner AK47 als gegen Migs, da bringt einem sowas nix


----------



## quantenslipstream (5. April 2009)

*AW: Superlaser wie in Starwars möglich?*



Bucklew schrieb:


> Was sollte der Planet tun - ausweichen?
> 
> Nebenbei wird wohl die Entwicklung des Atomraktenschildes und des AirborneLasers auf Eis gelegt:
> 
> ...


 
Deswegen bin ich auch ganz stolz auf die Bundeswehr, die Milliarden für den Nachfolger Jet des Tornado ausgegeben hat, obwohl das Flugzeug heute überflüssig ist.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (5. April 2009)

*AW: Superlaser wie in Starwars möglich?*



Bucklew schrieb:


> Was sollte der Planet tun - ausweichen?



Nuja - gute Spiegel sind der Feind eines jeden Lasers 



> Nebenbei wird wohl die Entwicklung des Atomraktenschildes und des AirborneLasers auf Eis gelegt:
> 
> US-Militär: Pentagon streicht Hightech-Programme zusammen - SPIEGEL ONLINE - Nachrichten - Politik



Und F22 auch 
Da entwickeln die zwei Jahrzehnte an nem Flugzeug und wenns endlich in Serienproduktion gegangen ist, wollen die das Projekt einstampfen? 



> Man kämpft halt heute eher gegen Bauern mit ner AK47 als gegen Migs, da bringt einem sowas nix



Nuja. Das letzte mal haben sie in den 60ern ernsthaft gegen Migs gekämpft - und schon damals waren (Reis)Bauern (mit AK"the_original_wmd"47  ) die größere Bedrohung.



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Deswegen bin ich auch ganz stolz auf die Bundeswehr, die Milliarden für den Nachfolger Jet des Tornado ausgegeben hat, obwohl das Flugzeug heute überflüssig ist.



Nachfolger des Tornado? Wäre ja noch schöner, wenn die dafür einen vollwertigen Ersatz hätten. Aktuell wird primär die Phantom II ersetzt. (was dann doch irgendwo auch Sinn macht und sei es nur aufgrund der Abgase  )


----------



## Bucklew (5. April 2009)

*AW: Superlaser wie in Starwars möglich?*



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Nuja - gute Spiegel sind der Feind eines jeden Lasers


ein laser, der planeten zerstört und dann von einem spiegel reflektiert wird - DAS möchte ich dann gern mal erklärt haben 



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Und F22 auch
> Da entwickeln die zwei Jahrzehnte an nem Flugzeug und wenns endlich in Serienproduktion gegangen ist, wollen die das Projekt einstampfen?


faktisch brauchen sie sie einfach nicht. außer die chinesen oder russen fangen an, wieder welche zu bauen. aber das glaube ich aktuell eher weniger.



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Nuja. Das letzte mal haben sie in den 60ern ernsthaft gegen Migs gekämpft - und schon damals waren (Reis)Bauern (mit AK"the_original_wmd"47  ) die größere Bedrohung.


naja, die russen hatten dennoch haufenweise migs (und so schlecht waren sie auch nicht) und daher musste man sich schon darauf vorbereiten, dass diese einges tages angreifen. aber welches land hat schon ein f22-pendant? das ding ist so überflüssig wie ein kropf. das geld wäre viel besser bei denen armen fußsoldaten in afghanistan aufgehoben.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (6. April 2009)

*AW: Superlaser wie in Starwars möglich?*



Bucklew schrieb:


> ein laser, der planeten zerstört und dann von einem spiegel reflektiert wird - DAS möchte ich dann gern mal erklärt haben



Die Wirkung eines Lasers hängt nunmal sehr stark von den Absorbtionseigenschaften des Materials ab. Z.B. Kupfer kann mit Lasern nur sehr eingeschränkt bearbeiten, weil schlichtweg ein großer Teil der Energie reflektiert wird. Spiegel sind der Extremfall (zumindest für Laser im sichtbaren Bereich) und könnten einen Anti-Planetenlaser vielleicht nicht aufhalten, aber wenn man von einem kurzen Puls ausgeht (wie er für starke Laser nunmal typisch ist), dann könnte der Spiegel einen nenneswerten Prozentsatz der eingestrahlten Energie reflektieren, bevor er schmilzt und damit seine Eigenschaften verliert.
Nehmen wir mal an, er strahlt nur 10% der Energie zurück - dann könnte ich die mit 50 Spiegeln hintereinander in der Bahn des Strahls (also n 4 1m Gewindestangen, n paar Muttern und 50 Kacheln mit ner hochwertigen Reflektionsschicht - kein wirklich großer Aufwand für alle, die sich gegen einen Todesstern wehren wollen) die Gesamtenergie, die auf dem Planeten ankommt, auf 0,5% der Ausgangsleistung senken.
Das mag immer noch ne Menge sein, aber wenn man die enormen Dimensionen bedenkt, die wir weiter oben diskutiert haben, dann kann man sich vorstellen, welch enormen der Aufwand der Angreifer letztlich für nichts getrieben hat.
Und wenn ich mit leicht konvexen Spiegeln arbeit habe ich sogar eine reelle Chance, dass ein Teil der Energie beim verursacher ankommt - und den 100x vergrößterten Todessternlaser im Format "Sternensystem" auch noch ausreichend zu panzern...



> faktisch brauchen sie sie einfach nicht. außer die chinesen oder russen fangen an, wieder welche zu bauen. aber das glaube ich aktuell eher weniger.



Hmm - die Chinesen holen extrem schnell auf und abgesehen von den Stealtheigenschaften haben die Russen besseres in Entwicklung.
Allerdings direkte Luftkämpfe mit kleinen Jägern zwischen diesen Staaten trotzdem eher unwahrscheinlich 



> naja, die russen hatten dennoch haufenweise migs (und so schlecht waren sie auch nicht) und daher musste man sich schon darauf vorbereiten, dass diese einges tages angreifen. aber welches land hat schon ein f22-pendant? das ding ist so überflüssig wie ein kropf. das geld wäre viel besser bei denen armen fußsoldaten in afghanistan aufgehoben.



Rafale, EF2000, Was-immer-aus-dem-T-50/MiG39-Projekt-noch-wird,... - gelten alle in einigen, z.T. vielen Punkten als der F22 überlegen.
Vor allem sind sie (und noch ne Reihe älterer Modelle) aber der F15 und F/A18 überlegen und die wird ja abgelöst.

Einziges Alleinstellungsmerkmal der F22 sind die guten Stealtheigenschaften - aber das ist dann auch wieder genau der Punkt, den ich gegen schächere Armeen gut gebrauchen kann: Radarbasierte SAMs sind mitlerweile alte und durchaus günstige Technik, da kann eine derartige Maschiene helfen, die Verluste von den militärisch tragbaren 3-4-5 auf die populistisch wesentlich besseren 0 zu senken.


----------



## Bucklew (6. April 2009)

*AW: Superlaser wie in Starwars möglich?*



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Das mag immer noch ne Menge sein, aber wenn man die enormen Dimensionen bedenkt, die wir weiter oben diskutiert haben, dann kann man sich vorstellen, welch enormen der Aufwand der Angreifer letztlich für nichts getrieben hat.


also sagen wir es mal so: die wahrscheinlichkeit, dass jemand für einen hochenergielaser eine abwehrwaffe baut ist noch geringer als der laser an sich (bzw ohne laser wird da auch niemand großartig forschen ). denn diese spiegel bräucht man über 100% der oberfläche - woher soll dann die sonne den planeten ereichen oder raumschiffe?



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Hmm - die Chinesen holen extrem schnell auf und abgesehen von den Stealtheigenschaften haben die Russen besseres in Entwicklung.
> Allerdings direkte Luftkämpfe mit kleinen Jägern zwischen diesen Staaten trotzdem eher unwahrscheinlich


so unwahrscheinlich würd ich einen krieg mit russland oder china gar nicht halten. geht schneller als man denkt. auch wenn man dank obama wohl endlich mal die kurve in richtung abrüstung kriegt, ich hoffe er setzt nur die hälfte davon um, was er vor hat, das wäre schon ein riesen schritt.



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Rafale, EF2000, Was-immer-aus-dem-T-50/MiG39-Projekt-noch-wird,... - gelten alle in einigen, z.T. vielen Punkten als der F22 überlegen.
> Vor allem sind sie (und noch ne Reihe älterer Modelle) aber der F15 und F/A18 überlegen und die wird ja abgelöst.


das eine rafale oder ein eurofighter gegen eine f22 kämpft würde ich jetzt auf jeden fall mal ausschließen  die mig ist ja eingestellt, die t50 wartet überhaupt auf den erstflug, ob es sie überhaupt geben wird steht also in den sternen. die russen haben ja soviel geld


----------



## Sash (6. April 2009)

*AW: Superlaser wie in Starwars möglich?*

ähm der raptor wurde nicht eingestellt, der flieger wird gebaut. nur nicht in so großen stückzahlen wie damals die f15 oder so. f22 raptor ist der heute beste luftüberlegenheitskämpfer der welt, nicht nur wegen stealth.. zb das ki computersystem, was automatisch mehrere ziele ins visier nimmt und bestimmt was zu erst abgeknallt werden soll, oder die supercruise eigenschaften, überschall ohne nachbrenner usw.. ein projekt was wirklich sehr weit entwickelt war und eingestampft wurde war der comanche. stealth eigenschaften bei nem heli, perfektes fly-by-wire system usw.. der computer nahm den piloten 70% der erforderlichen aufmerksamkeit ab, die er zum fliegen brauchte. zb konnte er bei loslassen der steuerung trotz starken windes die pos. auf unter 1m genau halten...

ps.: der laser com td würde den spiegel zerstören, da 1. so eine große energiemenge nicht schnell genug reflektiert werden würde und 2. das ding nur laser heißt, aber so eine art laser/plasma gemisch ist..


----------



## quantenslipstream (6. April 2009)

*AW: Superlaser wie in Starwars möglich?*



Sash schrieb:


> ps.: der laser com td würde den spiegel zerstören, da 1. so eine große energiemenge nicht schnell genug reflektiert werden würde und 2. das ding nur laser heißt, aber so eine art laser/plasma gemisch ist..


 
Du meinst also, dass es ein Phaser ist? 
Plasma ist sowieso da, entsteht ja, wenn der Laser durch die Atmosphäre rauscht.


----------



## Sash (6. April 2009)

*AW: Superlaser wie in Starwars möglich?*

bei so einer star wars seite stand sowas, das es keine reinen laser sind. wurde hier auch schonmal gepostet..


----------



## Bucklew (6. April 2009)

*AW: Superlaser wie in Starwars möglich?*



Sash schrieb:


> zb das ki computersystem, was automatisch mehrere ziele ins visier nimmt und bestimmt was zu erst abgeknallt werden soll


langweilig, das basteln wir ja sogar in eine artilleriegranate (s.o.)


----------



## ruyven_macaran (6. April 2009)

*AW: Superlaser wie in Starwars möglich?*



Bucklew schrieb:


> also sagen wir es mal so: die wahrscheinlichkeit, dass jemand für einen hochenergielaser eine abwehrwaffe baut ist noch geringer als der laser an sich (bzw ohne laser wird da auch niemand großartig forschen ). denn diese spiegel bräucht man über 100% der oberfläche - woher soll dann die sonne den planeten ereichen oder raumschiffe?



100% der Querschnittsfläche des Lasers, nicht 100% der Fläche des Planeten 
Der Spiegel muss nur da sein, wo das Licht lang will - kann somit winzig sein.
ggf. könnte man auch einfach feine Metallkügelchen streuen.



> so unwahrscheinlich würd ich einen krieg mit russland oder china gar nicht halten. geht schneller als man denkt.



Ich hoffe mal, dass er unwahrscheinlich bleibt - aber selbst wenn er käme:
N paar 100 F22 bzw. deren Gegenstücke können in einem Land von der Größe der USA, Russlands oder Chinas wieviel ausrichten?
Eben.
Zur Verteidigung gegen schwere Bomber stehen auf allen Seiten wesentlich besser geeignete Raketensysteme zur Verfügung, Seeziele werden heutzutage aus größerer Entfernung mit Marschflugkörpern angegriffen - es stimmt schon, dass es eigentlich nichts gibt, was der USA gefährlich werden könnte und wogegen man eine F22 benötigen würde.




quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Du meinst also, dass es ein Phaser ist?
> Plasma ist sowieso da, entsteht ja, wenn der Laser durch die Atmosphäre rauscht.



Er meint, dass es eigentlich gar kein Lichtimpuls ist, sondern eine Ladung Plasma. Ein Laser kommt ggf. nur als Energiequelle im Geschütz zum Einsatz.
Wie die so stabil gefeuert werden kann und wie damit derartige Energiemengen transportiert werden können, ist aber weiterhin unklar - Plasma ist lediglich eine bessere Erklärung dafür, wieso man den Strahl sieht und wieso er so lahm ist, aber es erklärt bei weitem nicht alle Eigenschaften (siehe z.b.).
Wir können also getrost weiter über einen Laser mit der in SW demonstrierten Feuerkraft diskutieren, solange niemand was abschließenderes zur "real" verwendeten Technologie verfasst.


----------



## Bucklew (6. April 2009)

*AW: Superlaser wie in Starwars möglich?*



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> 100% der Querschnittsfläche des Lasers, nicht 100% der Fläche des Planeten


Was faktisch 100% der Oberfläche des Planeten bedeutet, denn woher soll ich wissen woher der Laser nun genau kommt und wo er genau hinzielt?


----------



## der Türke (6. April 2009)

*AW: Superlaser wie in Starwars möglich?*



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> .
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Wiso ist Usa denn unantastbar? Seit dem 11.September wissen wir doch das, dass nicht stimmt!
Und das ist keine spekulation!


----------



## mich (6. April 2009)

*AW: Superlaser wie in Starwars möglich?*

naja man müsste schienensysteme bauen, die eine solche Konstruktion von spiegeln auf der gesamten Erdoberfläche verschieben könnte aber da müsste der Laser schon so 10-20 Lichtminuten (180-360 mio km) entfernt sein, damit der Spiegel an die richtige Position gebracht werden kann.
wie soll man aber bemerken, dass ein Laser auf einen zukommt, wenn der mit Lichtgeschwindigkeit näherkommt.
Man is das komplifiziert


----------



## Bucklew (6. April 2009)

*AW: Superlaser wie in Starwars möglich?*



mich schrieb:


> naja man müsste schienensysteme bauen, die eine solche Konstruktion von spiegeln auf der gesamten Erdoberfläche verschieben könnte aber da müsste der Laser schon so 10-20 Lichtminuten (180-360 mio km) entfernt sein, damit der Spiegel an die richtige Position gebracht werden kann.
> wie soll man aber bemerken, dass ein Laser auf einen zukommt, wenn der mit Lichtgeschwindigkeit näherkommt.


Genau das ist das Problem: Faktisch ist es unmöglich solch einen Laser abzuwehren, wie sollte die Information, dass da etwas kommt, schneller als der Laser sein, der ja schon Lichtgeschwindigkeit fliegt?


----------



## ruyven_macaran (7. April 2009)

*AW: Superlaser wie in Starwars möglich?*

Zielen wird er idealerweise auf die Mitte, de facto ist "woher weiß ich, dass jemand von wo einen Laser auf mich abgeschossen hat?" aber sowieso die entscheidende Frage - wie quantenslipstream ja anmerkte.
Aber du hast ja gefragt, was man machen soll, wenn man das alles schon weiß und das ist eben der einfache Teil der Geschichte


----------



## FrEaKoUt911 (10. April 2009)

*AW: Superlaser wie in Starwars möglich?*

... ja die frage ist eben nur woher man das weiß... wenn die abschussvorrichtung getarnt ist und die Lichtwellenlängen im icht sichtbaren bereich liegen dann hast du vershissen..


----------



## axel25 (10. April 2009)

*AW: Superlaser wie in Starwars möglich?*



FrEaKoUt911 schrieb:


> ... ja die frage ist eben nur woher man das weiß... wenn die abschussvorrichtung getarnt ist und die Lichtwellenlängen im nicht sichtbaren bereich liegen dann hast du vershissen..



rechtgeb

Ach ja, der EF2000 ist der Raptor überlegen. Auch wenn er außen Waffen angehängt hat, ist er 15% Stealph-sicher. Die Raptor wäre sofort sichtbar. Außerdem ist der EF so manövrierfähig, dass er ein paar(nicht mehr als30m) Meter über dem Boden Loopings fliegen kann. Habe ich in einem Video der BW gesehen. Und unsinnig ist der Ef nicht. Er spart der BW auf lange Sicht Geld.


----------



## quantenslipstream (10. April 2009)

*AW: Superlaser wie in Starwars möglich?*



FrEaKoUt911 schrieb:


> ... ja die frage ist eben nur woher man das weiß... wenn die abschussvorrichtung getarnt ist und die Lichtwellenlängen im icht sichtbaren bereich liegen dann hast du vershissen..


 
Die Abschussvorrichtung muss doch gar nicht getarnt sein. 
Erst wenn die Laserstrahlen das Zielobjekt erreichen, weiß das Zielobjekt überhaupt, dass es beschossen wird.
Genauso kannst du nicht sagen, dass die Sonne pötzlich aufhört zu leuchten, denn die Sonne hat ja schon 8min und 19sec zuvor aufgehört zu leuchten, doch das Licht braucht ja ein wenig zum Betrachter auf der Erde. 

Seit Einstein wissen wir ja, dass keine Informationen schneller übertragen werden können als mit Lichtgeschwindigkeit.
Licht ist nichts anderes als der für den Menschen sichtbare Bereich des elektromagnetischen Spektrums, das bei Niederfrequenzen mit 10km Länge oder so anfängt und erst bei Gammastrahlen mit weniger als 10 Picometer aufhört.
Atomkerne haben Größenordnungen von rund einem Femtometer, daher kann man auch mit Licht keine Atomkerne betrachten. 
Man müsste etwas finden, das noch kleinere Wellenlängen hat, aber das funktioniert nicht, da so kleine Wellenlängen auf große Energiemengen schließen lässt, die dann wieder an den Atomkern abgegeben werden, der sich daraufhin verändert.
Verdammter Heisenberg.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (12. April 2009)

*AW: Superlaser wie in Starwars möglich?*



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Seit Einstein wissen wir ja, dass keine Informationen schneller übertragen werden können als mit Lichtgeschwindigkeit.



Seit *Ansammlung von Quantenphysikern* wissen wir -und haben es für Informationen mitlerweile auch experimentell belegt- dass er da falsch liegt


----------



## quantenslipstream (12. April 2009)

*AW: Superlaser wie in Starwars möglich?*



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Seit *Ansammlung von Quantenphysikern* wissen wir -und haben es für Informationen mitlerweile auch experimentell belegt- dass er da falsch liegt


 
Nee, nee, keine Informationen kann schneller als das Licht übertragen werden, was du sicher meinst, ist der Durchtunneleffekt in der Quantenphysik.



> Bereits 1995 zeigten Günter Nimtz und Alfons Stahlhofen, heute tätig an den Universitäten von Köln und Koblenz, den Tunneleffekt von Mikrowellen: In einem Metallrohr sollte ein sich verjüngender Abschnitt als Barriere für die Wellen dienen. Tatsächlich kamen am Ende der Strecke aber Photonen an, noch bevor am Anfang Teilchen abgeschickt wurden.


 
Das ist meiner Meinung nach auf die Unschärferelation Heisenbergs zurückzuführen.



> Dieses Experiment wurde in der Wissenschaftswelt kontrovers diskutiert, bis es einige Monate später an der US-Universität von Berkeley mit einem ähnlichen Aufbau bestätigt werden konnte. Seitdem wurden mehrere Theorien zu den Ursachen des unzweifelhaft vorhandenen Effekts entwickelt. Am populärsten ist eine Erklärung unter der Annahme noch nicht nachgewiesener Teilchen, in die die Photonen am Beginn der Strecke aufgespalten werden. Falls dabei noch die Heisenberg'sche Unschärferelation greift, können einige der Teilchen quasi sofort das Ende der Strecke erreichen. Laut Heisenberg lassen sich Impuls und Ort eines Teilchens nicht gleichzeitig bestimmen, so dass die Partikel im Rahmen der Messung die Regeln Einsteins durchbrechen und schneller als das Licht reisen.


 
Das nachfolgenden Experiment fand ich sehr interessant....



> Nimtz und Stahlhofen wollten für ihr neues Experiment wissen, wie weit die Strecke der Sofort-Übertragung sein darf. Sie wählten dabei als Barriere ein Doppelprisma, das aus einem in der Diagonale in zwei Hälften geteilten Glaswürfel von 40 Zentimeter Kantenlänge besteht. Die Schnittflächen spielten eine optische Sperrschicht. Dabei "tunneln" einige Photonen aber dennoch durch die Barriere aus Luft. Da die Wellen eine Länge von 33 Millimetern hatten, konnten sie im Prisma stets gebrochen werden.


 
Das Ergebnis war dann sehr überraschend....



> Die Wissenschaftler stellten fest, dass dieser Effekt unabhängig von der Entfernung der beiden Prismen auftritt, sie konnten ihn aber nicht bei Distanzen größer als 1 Meter beobachten.


 
Das heißt sicher auch, dass wir noch zu wenig über die Auswirkungen der Quantenphysik sagen können, aber da unser Laser ja nicht im Quantenbereich abgefeuert wird, sondern über große Entfernungen (größer als einen Meter ), unterliegen die Photonen nicht nur der Quantenphysik sondern auch der allgemeinen Relativitätstheorie.
Dass beide Theorien nicht korrekt sein können ist auch sicher, aber dafür forscht man ja für eine Quantengravitationstheorie.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (12. April 2009)

*AW: Superlaser wie in Starwars möglich?*



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Nee, nee, keine Informationen kann schneller als das Licht übertragen werden, was du sicher meinst, ist der Durchtunneleffekt in der Quantenphysik.



Nö, ich meinte ist Quantenverschränkung. 
Also die Versuche, die sich so schön als "Beamen" an die Presse verkaufen ließen und bei denen Manipulationen (=Information über die selbigen) an einem Teilchen über Strecken von afaik mitlerweile ettlichen 100m instantan auf das verschränkte Teilchen übertragen werden.


----------



## quantenslipstream (12. April 2009)

*AW: Superlaser wie in Starwars möglich?*



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Nö, ich meinte ist Quantenverschränkung.
> Also die Versuche, die sich so schön als "Beamen" an die Presse verkaufen ließen und bei denen Manipulationen (=Information über die selbigen) an einem Teilchen über Strecken von afaik mitlerweile ettlichen 100m instantan auf das verschränkte Teilchen übertragen werden.


 
Das kenne ich auch. 
Nichtlineare optische Kristalle und so.... 
Aber die Verschränkung gehorcht auch der Relativitätstheorie.
Letztendlich ist es aber ein quantenphysikalisches Phänomen, das man nicht wirklich für technische Überlegungen nutzen kann.
Andererseits ist der Laser auch eine Entwicklung, die auf den photoelektrischen Effekt beruht, für den Einstein den Nobelpreis bekommen hat.


----------



## Lassreden (15. April 2009)

*AW: Superlaser wie in Starwars möglich?*

aber mann kann ja auch die Lichtgeschwindigkeit Verstärken 

Genau so wie bei Schall im Wasser Die Moleküle sind enger an einander und sorgen dafür ein schnelleren Transport in alle Welt Meere.

Ist denn auch denkbar es zu verlangsamen?


----------



## quantenslipstream (15. April 2009)

*AW: Superlaser wie in Starwars möglich?*



Lassreden schrieb:


> aber mann kann ja auch die Lichtgeschwindigkeit Verstärken
> 
> Genau so wie bei Schall im Wasser Die Moleküle sind enger an einander und sorgen dafür ein schnelleren Transport in alle Welt Meere.
> 
> Ist denn auch denkbar es zu verlangsamen?


 
Wie willst du denn die Lichtgeschwindigkeit verstärken?
Du meinst die Energiemenge pro Photon, oder?
Dann musst du einen Gammalaser bauen, dessen Strahlen im Gammabereicht der elektromagnetischen Wellenlänge zu finden sind.

Verlangsamen geht nicht, Lichtgeschwindigkeit ist Lichtgeschwindigkeit, ist eine Naturkonstante, die müssen wir so hinnehmen wie sie ist.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (15. April 2009)

*AW: Superlaser wie in Starwars möglich?*

Lichtgeschwindigkeit verlangsamen geht - es ist eine stoffabhängige Konstante (siehe Lichtbrechung) und afaik ist es auch schon gelungen, Medien zu erzeugen, in denen sie bei wenigen cm/Sekunde (!) lag (wobei da vielleicht auch schon quantenmechanische Effekte ne Rolle gespielt haben könnten _edit: Der englische Wiki-Eintrag zu Bose-Einstein-Kondensaten spricht es an, geht aber nicht näher drauf ein_)
Was aber schneller als Licht-im-Vakuum war bislang noch kein Teilchen unterwegs - und das ist ja das Optimum, dass ein interplanetarer Laser bereits erreichen würde.

_Edit:_
Weiter unten berichtet Wiki sogar davon, dass es gelungen ist, das Licht für einen Moment komplett anzuhalten 
Da stellt sich mir doch ganz klar eine Frage: Kann man derartige Kondensate in Größenordnungen von cm³ aufrechterhalten?
Und wenn ja: Hat schon mal einer durchgeschossen und geguckt, was passiert?


----------



## der Türke (15. April 2009)

*AW: Superlaser wie in Starwars möglich?*

eine sehr interessante Frage 

da würde ich mich fragen wann bauen wir ne Zeitmaschine Ruyven??


----------



## quantenslipstream (16. April 2009)

*AW: Superlaser wie in Starwars möglich?*



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Lichtgeschwindigkeit verlangsamen geht - es ist eine stoffabhängige Konstante (siehe Lichtbrechung) und afaik ist es auch schon gelungen, Medien zu erzeugen, in denen sie bei wenigen cm/Sekunde (!) lag (wobei da vielleicht auch schon quantenmechanische Effekte ne Rolle gespielt haben könnten _edit: Der englische Wiki-Eintrag zu Bose-Einstein-Kondensaten spricht es an, geht aber nicht näher drauf ein_)
> Was aber schneller als Licht-im-Vakuum war bislang noch kein Teilchen unterwegs - und das ist ja das Optimum, dass ein interplanetarer Laser bereits erreichen würde.


 
Wie soll man denn bitte das Licht anhalten können? 
Die Lichtgeschwindigkeit ist eine Konstante, die immer erreicht wird, egal was sonst ist, selbst die Zeit muss sich der Lichtgeschwindigkeit beugen.
Lichtbrechung hat doch nichts mit der Veränderung der Lichtgeschindigkeit zu tun. 
Dass Licht in einem festen Material langsamer ist, liegt nicht daran, dass Licht nicht c erreicht, sondern dass die Photonem mit den Atomhüllen wechselwirken, ein einzelens Photon hat jedoch von einer Atomhülle zur nöchsten immer noch c.
Das sollten wir doch mal klarstellen. 



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> _Edit:_
> Weiter unten berichtet Wiki sogar davon, dass es gelungen ist, das Licht für einen Moment komplett anzuhalten
> Da stellt sich mir doch ganz klar eine Frage: Kann man derartige Kondensate in Größenordnungen von cm³ aufrechterhalten?
> Und wenn ja: Hat schon mal einer durchgeschossen und geguckt, was passiert?


 
Du meinst sicher photonische Kristalle.
Aber auch hier gilt:
Die einzelnen Photonen wechselwirken mit ihrer Umgebung, sie werden absorbiert und wieder ausgesand.
Ein einzeles freies Photon erreicht in jedem Fall c.


----------



## axel25 (17. April 2009)

*AW: Superlaser wie in Starwars möglich?*

Man könnte doch Überlichtgeschwindigkeit erreichen, indem ein Objekt A auf Lichtgeschwindigkeit beschleunigst und darin nochmal ein Objekt B auf Lichtgeschwindigkeit (gemessen am Objekt A) beschleunigst.

Axel


----------



## quantenslipstream (17. April 2009)

*AW: Superlaser wie in Starwars möglich?*



axel25 schrieb:


> Man könnte doch Überlichtgeschwindigkeit erreichen, indem ein Objekt A auf Lichtgeschwindigkeit beschleunigst und darin nochmal ein Objekt B auf Lichtgeschwindigkeit (gemessen am Objekt A) beschleunigst.
> 
> Axel


 
Du meinst den Effekt, wenn du in einem fahrenden Zug läufst?
Dann wird ja die Geschwindigkeit des Zuges mit deiner addiert, relativ zur Edre halt.
Vom Bahnsteig betrachtet läufst du dann mit 300km/h. 

Beim Licht funktioniert das aber nicht.
Wenn du auf einem Zug eine Taschenlampe einschaltest, dann ist die Geschwindigkeit der Photonen, betrachtet vom Bahnhof aus, immer noch genauso hoch wie vom Zug aus.
Lichtgeschwindigkeit kann nicht addiert werden, da es nichts schnelleres gibt.
Nur ein Teilchen mit der Ruhemasse Null kann Lichtgeschwindigkeit erreichen, alle anderen nicht.
Allein die Frequenzen verändern sich.
Ein Objekt, das sich dir nähert, wird ins blaue hin verschoben sein, ein Objekt, das sich entfernt, ins Rote.
Von daher weiß man auch, dass sich die Galaxien alle voneinander entfernen, durch den Effekt der Rotverschiebung.


----------



## Bucklew (17. April 2009)

*AW: Superlaser wie in Starwars möglich?*



axel25 schrieb:


> Man könnte doch Überlichtgeschwindigkeit erreichen, indem ein Objekt A auf Lichtgeschwindigkeit beschleunigst und darin nochmal ein Objekt B auf Lichtgeschwindigkeit (gemessen am Objekt A) beschleunigst.


Die Energiemenge, die nötig ist um ein mit Lichtgeschwindigkeit fliegendes Objekt weiter zu beschleunigen, geht Richtung unendlich, ist also praktisch nicht möglich.


----------



## der Türke (17. April 2009)

*AW: Superlaser wie in Starwars möglich?*



Bucklew schrieb:


> Die Energiemenge, die nötig ist um ein mit Lichtgeschwindigkeit fliegendes Objekt weiter zu beschleunigen, geht Richtung unendlich, ist also praktisch nicht möglich.



selbst wenn es mögliich wäre (Enterprice) wie hält man sowas dann an?
wenn du dann iwo Knallst ist das ja verheerend und dabei meine ich nicht die Leute die dann im Flugobjekt sitzen die sind schon unerkenntlich tod


----------



## quantenslipstream (17. April 2009)

*AW: Superlaser wie in Starwars möglich?*



Bucklew schrieb:


> Die Energiemenge, die nötig ist um ein mit Lichtgeschwindigkeit fliegendes Objekt weiter zu beschleunigen, geht Richtung unendlich, ist also praktisch nicht möglich.


 
Die Energiemenge, die nötig ist, um ein Teilchen mit Ruhemasse auf Lichtgeschwindigkeit zu beschleunigen ist größer als die Energiemenge, die beim Urknall freigesetzt wurde.
Im Klartext... 
Keine Materie wird jemals Lichtgeschwindigkeit erreichen.



der Türke schrieb:


> selbst wenn es mögliich wäre (Enterprice) wie hält man sowas dann an?
> wenn du dann iwo Knallst ist das ja verheerend und dabei meine ich nicht die Leute die dann im Flugobjekt sitzen die sind schon unerkenntlich tod


 
Für ein Teilchen, das sich mit Lichtgeschwindigkeit bewegt, bleibt die Zeit stehen, also spielt es keine Rolle ob es anhalten will, da es ja unendlich viel Zeit dafür hat (die Zeit steht ja still ).
.... verdammtes Paradoxon. 

Viel interessanter ist doch, wie stark ein solches Objekt beschleunigen wird um Lichtgeschwindigkeit zu erreichen?
Wie lange dauert es, wie sieht es mit der Trägheit der Masse dabei aus?


----------



## der Türke (17. April 2009)

*AW: Superlaser wie in Starwars möglich?*



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Die Energiemenge, die nötig ist, um ein Teilchen mit Ruhemasse auf Lichtgeschwindigkeit zu beschleunigen ist größer als die Energiemenge, die beim Urknall freigesetzt wurde.
> Im Klartext...
> Keine Materie wird jemals Lichtgeschwindigkeit erreichen.
> 
> ...



wurde denn in der schweiz sowas nicht gemacht? um denn Urknall nachzustellen.
Mit Teilchen Beschleuniger


----------



## quantenslipstream (17. April 2009)

*AW: Superlaser wie in Starwars möglich?*



der Türke schrieb:


> wurde denn in der schweiz sowas nicht gemacht? um denn Urknall nachzustellen.


 
He he he, Urknall nachstellen.... 
Du meinst den Large Hadron Collider. In dem werden Elementarteilchen mit sehr hohen Energiemengen auf annähernd Lichtgeschwindigkeit beschleunigt und prallen dann aufeinander.
Daraus resultieren neue Elementarteilchen und eben auch solche, die es bisher nur in der Theorie gibt (sofern sie entstehen).
Das Higgs-Boson zählt zu den am meisten erwarteten Teilchen (noch existiert es nur in der Theorie).
Wenn man das Higgs Teilchen nachweisen kann, müssen Physikbücher neu geschrieben werden. 
Denn dann wäre der Begriff von "Masse" wie wir ihn bisher kennen, nicht mehr anwendbar.
Alles wäre nur noch eine Wechselwirkung mit dem Higgs-Feld.


----------



## der Türke (17. April 2009)

*AW: Superlaser wie in Starwars möglich?*

aber das Labothorium steht doch schon unter der Erde. 
Ich mein Die Leutchen die WWW (world Wide Web) erfunden haben seit dem Buch Ilumanti oder war das Sakrileg jedenfalls da wird doch davon Berichtet oder nicht? 

(und ja ich gelernt das die Zeit Langsamer ist wenn ein Objekt sich bewegt die Zeit Läuft
 aber wenn ich wiedermal vom Stau stehe kommst mir eher anderes Herum vor)


----------



## quantenslipstream (17. April 2009)

*AW: Superlaser wie in Starwars möglich?*



der Türke schrieb:


> aber das Labothorium steht doch schon unter der Erde.
> Ich mein Die Leutchen die WWW (world Wide Web) erfunden haben seit dem Buch Ilumanti oder war das Sakrileg jedenfalls da wird doch davon Berichtet oder nicht?


 
Jo, wo sollte man einen so großen Teilchenbeschleuniger sonst hinbauen. 
Du weißt, dass das andere fiktive Romane sind? 



der Türke schrieb:


> (und ja ich gelernt das die Zeit Langsamer ist wenn ein Objekt sich bewegt die Zeit Läuft
> aber wenn ich wiedermal vom Stau stehe kommst mir eher anderes Herum vor)


 
Du darfst dir die Zeit nicht als das vorstellen, was du darunter verstehst, du misst immer nur einen Abschnitt, aber die Zeit als solche kannst du nicht erfassen.


----------



## der Türke (17. April 2009)

*AW: Superlaser wie in Starwars möglich?*



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Jo, wo sollte man einen so großen Teilchenbeschleuniger sonst hinbauen.
> Du weißt, dass das andere fiktive Romane sind?
> 
> 
> ...




hast du die schon mal gelesen (es war Ilumanti 
Sakrieleg spielt sich  in Frankreich ab)
Nun ja das mit WWW ist ja nicht gelogen und nein die haben so ne einrichtung das hab ich mal in fernsehen gehört die haben wieder mal so ne Diskussion (mit Verschwörung Theorien etc.)


----------



## quantenslipstream (17. April 2009)

*AW: Superlaser wie in Starwars möglich?*



der Türke schrieb:


> hast du die schon mal gelesen (es war Ilumanti
> Sakrieleg spielt sich in Frankreich ab)
> Nun ja das mit WWW ist ja nicht gelogen und nein die haben so ne einrichtung das hab ich mal in fernsehen gehört die haben wieder mal so ne Diskussion (mit Verschwörung Theorien etc.)


 
Für Verschwörungstheorien gibts hier bald einen eigenen Thread.


----------



## der Türke (17. April 2009)

*AW: Superlaser wie in Starwars möglich?*

was? es gibt denn noch  nicht? ich dachte eig da wären jetzt 2000 Seiten und wäre bestimmt das eine andere mal Gesprächs thema nr 1 Schade eig xDDD


----------



## quantenslipstream (17. April 2009)

*AW: Superlaser wie in Starwars möglich?*



der Türke schrieb:


> was? es gibt denn noch nicht? ich dachte eig da wären jetzt 2000 Seiten und wäre bestimmt das eine andere mal Gesprächs thema nr 1 Schade eig xDDD


 
Kommt noch, aber der wird bestimmt schnell dicht gemacht. 

Wo waren wir jetzt stehen geblieben?
Ab wann ist eigentlich ein Laser ein Superlaser?
Das sollte erst mal definiert werden.


----------



## der Türke (17. April 2009)

*AW: Superlaser wie in Starwars möglich?*



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Kommt noch, aber der wird bestimmt schnell dicht gemacht.
> 
> Wo waren wir jetzt stehen geblieben?
> Ab wann ist eigentlich ein Laser ein Superlaser?
> Das sollte erst mal definiert werden.




hmm..... ich würde mal sagen ein Normaler Laser ist sowas wie ein Laserpointer (die dinger sind in Deutschland nicht erlaubt weil die auch Material durchbohren können) 

Ein Superlaser etwas wie bei Doom (der Film) BFG? (wie findet ihr mein vorschlag)?


----------



## Sash (17. April 2009)

*AW: Superlaser wie in Starwars möglich?*

die bfg ist ne bio force gun. zersetzt alles auf. ka.. jedenfalls ist sie kein laser.


----------



## der Türke (17. April 2009)

*AW: Superlaser wie in Starwars möglich?*



Sash schrieb:


> die bfg ist ne bio force gun. zersetzt alles auf. ka.. jedenfalls ist sie kein laser.



und was ist dein Vorschlag? ich dachte eig das wäre eine (BIG FUCKING GUN) oder war das nicht so aber egal........


----------



## quantenslipstream (17. April 2009)

*AW: Superlaser wie in Starwars möglich?*

Ich finde die BFG von Quake 3 besser. 
Ein Laserpointer würde ich nicht unbedingt als Waffe bezeichnen.
Ich meine Laser als Waffe, ab wann ist ein lasergestütztes Waffensystem als Superlaser zu bezeichnen?
Hängt das alleine vom Energiebedarf ab oder von der LEistung?


----------



## der Türke (18. April 2009)

*AW: Superlaser wie in Starwars möglich?*



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Ich finde die BFG von Quake 3 besser.
> Ein Laserpointer würde ich nicht unbedingt als Waffe bezeichnen.
> Ich meine Laser als Waffe, ab wann ist ein lasergestütztes Waffensystem als Superlaser zu bezeichnen?
> Hängt das alleine vom Energiebedarf ab oder von der LEistung?



Von der Leistung und der Grösse


----------



## quantenslipstream (18. April 2009)

*AW: Superlaser wie in Starwars möglich?*



der Türke schrieb:


> Von der Leistung und der Grösse


 
Materielle Größe hat aber nichts mit der tatsächliches Leistung zu tun.
Für einen Superlaser müsste da schon ein Kraftwerk in der Nähe stehen und das schränkt die Mobilität sehr ein.


----------



## der Türke (18. April 2009)

*AW: Superlaser wie in Starwars möglich?*



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Materielle Größe hat aber nichts mit der tatsächliches Leistung zu tun.
> Für einen Superlaser müsste da schon ein Kraftwerk in der Nähe stehen und das schränkt die Mobilität sehr ein.




Ja da fällt mir Gerade Iron Man ein 
Einfach sowas Basteln an die Waffe Kleben wolla Waffe hat Unbegrenzten Energiereserven.

Ja hast recht Von der Grösse ist es eig Schwachsinn aber mit so ein Miniformat wird jeder sagen oh wie süß und beim Betätigen sind die alle Perplex.
Grösse hat was mit Psyche zu tun


----------



## ruyven_macaran (18. April 2009)

*AW: Superlaser wie in Starwars möglich?*



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Ich finde die BFG von Quake 3 besser.
> Ein Laserpointer würde ich nicht unbedingt als Waffe bezeichnen.
> Ich meine Laser als Waffe, ab wann ist ein lasergestütztes Waffensystem als Superlaser zu bezeichnen?
> Hängt das alleine vom Energiebedarf ab oder von der LEistung?



Mindestanforderung wäre wohl mal, dass der Laser die eigentliche Waffe darstellt. Aktuelle lasergestützte Waffensysteme setzen ihn nur zur Zielerfassung ein.

Ab wann man dann von "Super" spricht...
Im Prinzip ist das immer n relative Angabe - "Super" ist alles, was sich aus dem aktuellen Durchschnitt hervorhebt.
Im Vergleich zu nem Laserpointer ist ein Anti-Personen-Laser sicherlich ein Superlaser. Aber im Vergleich zum 08/15 Science-Fiction Modell nicht.
Vergleiche "Superspeed" USB 

Verschwörungstheorie-Thread könnt ihr gerne aufmachen, aber bitte gleich in der Rumpelkammer - dass er sich hier lange halten kann, wage ich sehr zu bezweifeln, das haben die Auswüchse zum Thema außerirdisches Leben und 9/11 bereits bewiesen.


----------



## quantenslipstream (18. April 2009)

*AW: Superlaser wie in Starwars möglich?*



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Mindestanforderung wäre wohl mal, dass der Laser die eigentliche Waffe darstellt. Aktuelle lasergestützte Waffensysteme setzen ihn nur zur Zielerfassung ein.


 
Ich meine ja auch Laser als Waffe selbst und nicht als Zielerfassung, aber bisher habe ich noch keinen Laser gesehen, der tatsächlich als Waffe einsetzbar ist.
Von tragbaren Geräten ganz zu schweigen.



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Ab wann man dann von "Super" spricht...
> Im Prinzip ist das immer n relative Angabe - "Super" ist alles, was sich aus dem aktuellen Durchschnitt hervorhebt.
> Im Vergleich zu nem Laserpointer ist ein Anti-Personen-Laser sicherlich ein Superlaser. Aber im Vergleich zum 08/15 Science-Fiction Modell nicht.
> Vergleiche "Superspeed" USB


 
Super ist ja immer so ein Begriff, der sich nur schwer definieren lässt.
Vielleicht wäre überdurschnittlich oder außergewöhnlich leistungsstark besser gewesen. 



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Verschwörungstheorie-Thread könnt ihr gerne aufmachen, aber bitte gleich in der Rumpelkammer - dass er sich hier lange halten kann, wage ich sehr zu bezweifeln, das haben die Auswüchse zum Thema außerirdisches Leben und 9/11 bereits bewiesen.


 
Du hast die Mondlandung vergessen.


----------

